# Vexilar Sonarphone



## labralehn (12. März 2014)

Ich mach mal hier einen eigenen Thread auf für den Vexilar Sonarphone. Der Tipp für diesen Fishfinder kam von Dominik.L

ich habe bisher den Fishfinder-FC60X von Yachting.
Hat mich 2010 etwa 80 € gekostet.
Es gibt dafür keine Updates und das Display ist nur s/w.
Die Batterie vom Geber ist ohne den Geber mechanisch zu zerlegen leider nicht zu wechseln.

Aber dein Tipp mit dem Vexilar Sonarphone finde ich spannend.
Auch der Preis und die Technischen Daten sind genau das was ich mir vorstelle.

Ich werde mir das Teil auch mal bestellen.

Danke nochmal für Deinen Tipp.         

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QfJZrYFdvE

Ich habe mir den eben bei 123 bestellt für weniger als 140€ incl. Steuer und Versandkosten.

Der eigentliche Vexilar Sonarphone kostet im Ausland etwa 94€.



Dominik.L schrieb:


> hi labralehn,
> den yachting fc60x hab ich auch, aber mehr als die tiefe anzeigen kann  er nicht. und das gefühl hab ich beim deeper auch. bei dem sonarphone  habe ich die hoffnung das da etwas mehr geht. es gibt zwar bis jetzt  erst wenige youtube videos, aber die sind beeindruckend. auf einem ist  zu sehen wie das echolot den köder beim vertikalangeln erkennt und  anzeigt.





Dominik.L schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/zGRY9sR51cY



Sieht schon gut aus. Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum das Display in Farbe zu haben und das es evtl. bei der App immer mal Updates und Verbesserungen gibt.

Sonst reicht es mir völlig wenn ich die Bodenstruktur und die Tiefe erkennen kann.
Was mich an dem Yachting störte, daß man die Batterie des Gebers nicht ohne weiteres wechseln konnte.

Link zum Hersteller


_Software Versionen:_

*Neueste Version:*

*Version 2.1:
*

Aktualisiert: 26.03.2015
Version: 2.1
Größe: 7,9 MB
*
Version 1.9*:


Aktualisiert: 07.10.2014
Version: 1.9
Größe: 4,7 MB




Updates für iOS 8

_Vorherige Versionen:_

Version 1.9
Version 1.8
Version 1.6
Version 1.4
Version 1.2.5
Version 1.2
Version 1.1
Version 1.0


Hier ein weiteres Produkt von Vexilar
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285184
Fishphone


----------



## Dominik.L (12. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

jo gerne, aber ich habe es ja noch nicht, also kein gewähr meinerseits für die qualität!!!
ich bestell es auch morgen, dann können wir ja mal testberichte schreiben oder zumindest mal ein ordentliches video machen.


----------



## labralehn (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Da das Gerät direkt aus den USA kommt, wird es wohl mit der Lieferung etwas dauern. Ich rechne mal 1 Woche Lieferzeit. Das Paket wurde in den USA bereits auf die Reise geschickt.
Da die dort 6 Stunden in der Zeit zurückliegen konnte das Paket vermutlich gestern noch versendet werden.
Ich habe erstmal nur eine internationale Versandnummer erhalten, mit der ich zunächst einmal nix anfangen kann.
Ich muss warten bis das Paket DE erreicht hat, dann bekomme ich eine neue Versandnummer die ich auch nachverfolgen kann.

Spannend ist noch die Frage, ob ich dieses Armband fürs Smartphone dazu bekomme. Der Hersteller hat da wohl eine Aktion am laufen, daß er ein solches Armband für kurze Zeit gratis dazu gibt.

Damit kann man das Smartphone sicher am Arm befestigen, während man mit dem Vexilar Sonarphone zu Gange ist.

Als Zubehör ist wohl auch ein 12 V KFZ-Adapter mit USB Anschluss dabei, damit kann man dann den Vexilar Sonarphone aufladen. Anscheinend hält der Akku nur etwa 4h Dauerbetrieb aus, bis er erschöpft ist.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kann die Reichweite des Empfangs bei guten Verhältnisen, 100 m betragen.

Dann sollten es für 50 m kein Problem sein.

Ich  habe mir mal die App gestern geladen, konnte aber kein mehrsprachiges Menu finden. Vielleicht geht das auch erst, wenn die App sich mit dem Vexilar Sonarphone verbunden hat.
Denn bei den Settings will er zuerst das Gerät haben, bevor man da weitere Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

Bei der Deep Finder App, ist das ganze direkt auf Deutsch und man kann auch ohne Finder direkt in den Einstellungen herumspielen.


----------



## Dominik.L (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

geh bei der app auf "start demo" dann auf das klick 3 mal auf das menüsymbol und ganz unten kannst du die sprache einstellen.
wenn du das packet verfolgen willst lade die USPS app runter und gib da die sendungsnummer ein.
Das Armand sollte dabei sein, ich denke mal du hast auch bei outdoorfish-n-hunt bei 321 bestellt, da habe ich gestern auch noch bestellt, da steht das es dabei ist.


----------



## labralehn (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ja habe auch bei diesem Verkäufer bestellt.
Vielen Dank für die Anleitung zum Umstellen der Sprache.
Hat funktionert.
Dann lade ich mir mal noch die von dir erwähnte App runter.
Klasse von Dir.


----------



## Dominik.L (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

bin gestern echt erschrocken als bei 321 das von mir beobachtete sonarphone verkauft war, aber der hat zum glück gleich ein neues reingestellt.


----------



## steffen287 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Welches vexilar Sonarphone habt ihr bestellt das SP 100 (mobiler geber das grün weiße ei ) oder das SP200 mit fest zu montierenden geber ?

Ich überlege auch mir den SP200 zu holen bin gespannt auf eure wertung !


----------



## Dominik.L (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ich habe das sp100 bestellt weil ich selten ein boot habe. ich hol mir noch ein usb akku pack und schau mal ob es damit schnell auflädt, dann könnte ich es nach 4 std schleppen kurz laden und nochmal 4 std schleppen.


----------



## steffen287 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bei ebay gibt es große akku packs mit solar integriert ich hab nen kleines Schlauchboot bau mir dann eine kleine Tasche wo das handy lichtgeschützt liegt und oben drauf das solar akku pack !


----------



## labralehn (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Habe auch das SP100 bestellt, da ich von Ufer aus im Fluss fische.


----------



## Dominik.L (13. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

hey steffen, wenn du was für dein schlauchboot suchst würde ich dir das sp300 empfehlen, da ist ein akku drin der laut hersteller 20std hält


----------



## Dominik.L (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

wer sich das sonarphone kaufen will ohne in den usa bestelln zu müssen, unter hiki.at wird es für den europäischen markt angeboten.


----------



## Pointner (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo bin neu hier  würde mir den gerne auch holen. Wo habt ihr den bestellt ?


----------



## labralehn (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Entweder bei Ebay oder bei der in #12 genannten Quelle.

Direktlink wurde von mir entfernt.


----------



## Pointner (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Kann man Beim sp100 auch den Akku wechseln ??


----------



## labralehn (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Der Akku ist nur zum Laden. Wechseln des Akkus ohne das Gerät zu zerlegen, wird meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Dominik.L (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

oh man ich freu mich schon so drauf...


----------



## faceman (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

bin ja mal auf eure Berichte nach den ersten Tests gespannt  liebäugelt ja auch mit dem Ding


----------



## DerCapitän (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Fehlkauf des FC60X habe ich nun auch das Sonarphone bestellt.

Gekauft über Ebay Usa für 148€ inkl.Steuern...etc...

Bin mal gespannt wie das wird.

Das tolle ist schonmal...man kann sich die App im Store kostenlos runterladen und damit herumspielen.....

Gruß


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Am 12.03.2014 bestellt, nun ist es wohl auf dem Weg unterwegs Von USA nach Europa.

Status:
Shipped from US Shipping Center to International Destination
Mar-17-14, 16:42 PM, Erlanger

Habe bei Ebay dafür 135,52 € bezahlt incl. Versand und Steuern.


----------



## Pointner (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bin echt auf die Berichte gespannt  hole mir dann das sp300 und dann geht es ab nach Roermond in Mai


----------



## DerCapitän (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



labralehn schrieb:


> Am 12.03.2014 bestellt, nun ist es wohl auf dem Weg unterwegs Von USA nach Europa.
> 
> Status:
> Shipped from US Shipping Center to International Destination
> ...



Dann hattest du denke ich das Angebot mit den 11€ Versandkosten genommen oder???


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ja stimmt 
Versandkosten: EUR 11,68


----------



## Dominik.L (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

bei mir ist der gleiche status, nur andere uhrzeit, aber denke des wird im gleichen flieger sein. bin ja mal gespannt wann es kommt. 

habe mir extra ein programm auf das iphone geladen mit dem ich den bilschrim filmen kann, dann kann ich euch ein ordentliches testvideo machen.


----------



## Dominik.L (21. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

mein sonarphone müsste heute oder morgen kommen. jetzt mal ne frage: ist es ein problem wenn ich an einem see, an dem ich keine karte habe das gerät teste? habe nämlich nur eine jahreskarte von einem fluss der ca 40cm tief ist, das bringts ja nicht.


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Meins ist heute angekommen.
War eben noch angeln, mein netter Nachbar hat das Paket freundlicher Weise entgegengenommen.

Hab mal alles ausgepackt nun mal schauen wie ich die WIFI Verbindung hinbekomme.
(Habe eine Verbindung bekommen, Werksseitiges Password ist 12345678)

Das Tolle ist, es leuchtet Grün, wenn es eingeschaltet ist.


Frag da am besten mal den Pächter oder Ansprechpartner des Sees ob Du da loten darfst.

Geliefert wurde:
1 Vexilar Sonarphone
1 Handmanschette fürs Smartphone
1 Ladekabel - USB Anschluss - 2x4 polige Anschlüsse (ein Anschluss zum Laden, ein Anschluss um ein Reset auf Werkseinstellungen vorzunehmen.
1 amerikanischer Stromadapter - USB Buchse

Laden kann man das Vexilar Sonarphone am USB Anschluss vom Rechner(ich verwende einen I-Mac)

Leider kein Adapter dabei, den man am Zigarettenanzüder im Auto anschliessen kann.
Kein Problem bei mir ich habe ein 2 Din Navireciever mit USB Ladeanschluss.

Wenn das Vexilar Sonarphone geladen wird leuchtet es rot.
Wenn es WiFi Sigale aussendet, pulsiert es grün.

Praxistest versuche ich Anfang nächster Woche zu machen.


----------



## Dominik.L (21. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

unfassbar, ich reg mich grad voll auf das es bei mir noch nicht gekommen ist, klingelt der hermes gerade um 20:04 uhr. bei mir ist natürlich der gleiche lieferumfang. ich versuche morgen an einen see zu kommen, dann lade ich gleich ein video hoch.


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Super das es bei Dir angekommen ist.

Ich habe das Vexilar Sonarphone gerade komplett aufgeladen.
Das rote Leuchten ist in ein grünes Dauerleuchten übergegangen.
Somit sollte es voll aufgeladen sein.

Dauert ca. 2h - laut App war das Vexilar Sonarphone bei 25% Ladung.


----------



## Dominik.L (21. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

wo siehst du in der app eine akkuanzeige mit prozent angabe? vielleicht verwechselt du es mit der kontrastanzeige? lade den akku einfach mal weiter. vielleicht zeigt die led den akkustand falsch an.
habe es gerade bei mir getestet, da zeigt es nach ca. 1,5 std laden fast voll an.


----------



## labralehn (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Die Akku Anzeige in der App, hat einen grünen Balken.
(wie üblicherweise die Akkuanzeige beim Iphone)
Dieser Balken war noch 1/4 grün = 25%.
Nun ist der Balken komplett grün = 100%.

Wenn man das Vexilar Sonarphone am Ladekabel hat, leuchtet es rot, sobald es dann vollständig geladen ist, leuchtet es grün.

(verwende die App auf dem Iphone 4)

Mein Plan ist es von dem Abschnitt am Gewässer (Neckar), eine Gewässerkarte zu erstellen. Mit Tiefenangaben, Bodenstruktur und Besonderheiten.

Für die Karte dient mir als Grundlage die folgende Software:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279373


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

das ist komisch mit der akku anzeige. ich würde einfach mal am wasser testen wie lange der akku hält. 
hast du schon den test über dem tisch gemacht wie im erklärungsvideo? ich finde die anzeige von feinsten bewegungen echt beeindruckend!


----------



## labralehn (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



> ich finde die anzeige von feinsten bewegungen echt beeindruckend!



Naja kommt auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Ich angel am Fluss und da ist das Ufer stets unterschiedlich.
Mal muss ich über grosse Stein, mal in tiefe Löcher wandern usw.

Jedesmal, wenn man den Empfänger zum Sender ändert und es zeigt feinste Bewegungen an, dann ist das in dem Fall, für mich eher nicht so toll.

Wenn aber, der Sender den Gewässergrund dem Empfänger im Detail übergibt, dann ist das für mich beeindruckend.

Empfänger = Smartphone
Sender = Vexilar Sonarphone

Bin schonmal gespannt auf die "Schwimmeigenschaften" und die Reichweite des Senders.


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So habe jetzt mal einen "Trockentest" gefilmt. Lest bitte die Videobeschreibung.
*Das Sonarphone ist in diesem video nicht im wasser!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFK4UzdnSWw


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

*So war gerade eben am See und muss sagen: GENIAL!*
Habe noch nicht viel Echolot Erfahrung ausser das Yachting FC60x, aber die Detailgenauigkeit ist der Hammer!

Kurzes Video von 2 Würfen. Beim 2. Wurf sieht man einen Ast unter Wasser, den ich auch Mit der Polbrille gesehen habe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6c3S_4F9Dw

Später stell ich noch ein paar Screenshots von meinem langen Video das ich gemacht habe rein, mit Erklärung was dort zu sehen ist.


----------



## DerCapitän (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Das schaut ja schon mal super aus....#6

Was ist denn das rechts von dem Ast bei 1:35?????

Wieso hattest du den Tiefenbereich auf 5m....???
Wie groß ist denn der kleinste Bereich??? 3m????

Ist es nicht sinnvoller bei einer Gewässertiefe von 2m einen kleineren Bereich zu wählen um dann noch mehr zu erkennen???

Auch würde mich interessieren was zum Bsp die Farben zu sagen haben.....

So eine Screenshoterklärung wäre natürlich auch TOP!!!

Für uns Laien wohl ne große Hilfe....

Gruß


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Das rechts bei 1:35 am boden ist eine kleine pflanze. Das darüber sind die Luftblasen die vom auswurf entsanden sind (glaube ich zumindest).

Den Tiefenbereich habe ich schon zu hause eingestellt und da es am see geregnet hat, habe ich nicht mehr viel umgestellt. 

Was die farben genau zu sagen haben weis ich noch nicht so genau, aber um so dicker der Gelbe streifen unter dem boden, je weicher ist der Boden.

Jetzt ein paar screenshots:






Das sind 2 dicke Äste von einem Baum der vom Ufer ins Wasser liegt (Lila Farbe), rechts dünne Äste der Baumkrone





Hier sieht man die Verwirbelung der der Wasseroberfläche kurz nach dem Auswurf





Und hier noch Pflanzen die am Rand wachsen

Die Bilder zeigen nichts spektakuläres, aber ich war ja nur kurz und an dem See ist nicht viel Struktur. Die Bilder sollen euch nur einen Eindruck von dem Echolot zeigen.


----------



## DerCapitän (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Super...#6

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus....

Meins ist noch auf dem Meer oder in der Luft....Irgendwo unterwegs....

Woher weißt du das es zwei dicke Äste sind????

Wegen dem rötlichen????

Man muss schon etwas Phantasie haben um geiwsse Sachen deuten zu können....

Bild2 und 3 sind soweit klar....


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

das weis ich weil der baum neben meinen füßen ins wasser ging und der see so klar ist das man den kompletten baum mit jedem ast vom ufer aus sieht. hab extra den baum angeworfen um ein interessantes bild zu bekommen


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

PS: beachtet mal den namen meines netzanbieters


----------



## DerCapitän (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Anglerboard....ist mir schon aufgefallen und hatte mich auch drüber gewundert....;+;+;+

Wusste nicht das man das eintsellen kann.....oder ist das ein Bug???


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

nein mein iphone is gejailbreakt, dann kann man es einstellen


----------



## labralehn (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Wegen den Farben und sonstigen Einstellungen hier ein entsprechendes Video mit, wie ich finde, guter Allgemeinerklärung dazu:

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/technik/echolot-mehr-erkennen-2834.html

Die Farben gelb bis blau - entsprechen weich bis hart.


----------



## Seele (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Nice nice, gefällt mir sehr gut muss ich sagen. Danke für die Videos.


----------



## labralehn (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hier noch etwas zum Thema Echolot:

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/technik/echolot-von-punkten-kanten-2845.html

Das Video könnte man auch auf das Vexilar Sonarphone projezieren.
Interessant und gut, finde ich die Erklärungen, u.A. was die Einstellung der Tiefe so bewirken kann.


----------



## Dominik.L (22. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

noch ein kleiner tip: schaltet auf jeden fall die fischsymbole aus! ich weis nicht wieso, aber mit fischsymbolen an werden viel weiger details angezeigt. und nicht nur echos im mittelwasser, sondern auch die bodenstruktur.


----------



## DerCapitän (23. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wegen den Farben und sonstigen Einstellungen hier ein entsprechendes Video mit, wie ich finde, guter Allgemeinerklärung dazu:
> 
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/technik/echolot-mehr-erkennen-2834.html
> 
> Die Farben gelb bis blau - entsprechen weich bis hart.


 
Moin zusammen....

In dem Video wird es aber genau anders herum erklärt.

Gelb bedeutet harter Boden und blau/rot immer weicher....

Ob das nun auf alle Echolote mit Farbdisplay so zutrifft weiß ich auch nicht.
Die Aussage würde aber auch auf die Screenshots zutreffen.


----------



## Dominik.L (23. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

doch ich glaube schon das es auf dieses echolot zutrifft. Dann hab ich es wohl verwechselt. gute erklärungsvideos übrigens!


----------



## DerCapitän (25. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Heute kam Post aus Amerika...:vik:


Der erste Verbindungstest ist gescheitert...jetzt werden erstmal sämtliche Geräte vernünftig aufgeladen....

Morgen sollte es dann losgehen....


----------



## Dominik.L (26. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

bin ja mal gespannt! wenn du hilfe brauchst sag bescheid!


----------



## labralehn (26. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



DerCapitän schrieb:


> Heute kam Post aus Amerika...:vik:
> 
> 
> Der erste Verbindungstest ist gescheitert...jetzt werden erstmal sämtliche Geräte vernünftig aufgeladen....
> ...



Glückwunsch.

Vielleicht hilft dir folgende Vorgehensweise:

1. das Sonarphone einschalten (Schüssel mit Wasser - Sonarphone darin schwimmen lassen)

2. am Smartphone eine W-Lan Verbindung zum Sonarphone aufbauen (Password = 12345678)

3. am Smartphone die Software fürs Sonarphone starten und dort auf Master klicken (Passwort = 12345678)

Du solltest eine Verbindung haben.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem Sonarphone.

Sonarphone eingeschaltet = dauerhaftes grünes Leuchten
Sonarphone sendet Daten = pulsierendes grünes Leuchten
Sonarphone wird aufgeladen = dauerhaftes rotes Leuchten
Sonarphone ist aufgeladen = das rote Leuchten ändert sich in grün


----------



## DerCapitän (26. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Guten Morgen zusammen.....gleich gehts ans Wasser..testen.

Das Problem mit der Verbindung hat sich auch gelöst....hatte nicht auf Master gedrückt.....#6


Im Waschebecken zeigt das Sonar nur Müll von 20m tiefe an.:q
Ich hoffe das liegt an der min. Range

Ich werde berichten.

Gruß


----------



## DerCapitän (26. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So das mit den 20m war auch Müll.
Im Menü muss man auch die Simulation auf OFF stellen.:q

Nun nach 2 Stunden Praxistest ein paar Sachen.
Testobjekt waren 2 Teiche mit max 2,5m Tiefe...
Getestet wurde mit einem Galaxy S1 sowie dem Galaxy S3.

Das Sonarphone funktioniert super genau und zeigt allerhand Krimskrams an welches sich im Wasser befindet.

Bei der Einstellung mit Fischsymbol ON kann man Rätselraten ob es nun Fische sind oder nicht. Beim umschalten auf Fischsymbol OFF werden wesentlich mehr details gezeigt so das man so eben kein Fisch/Fische sondern einen schönen großen Ast im Wasser liegen hat. Auch das finde ich super.
Auch verkrautetes Wasser ist super gut zu erkennen durch viele Striche über den ganzen Bildschirm. Hier kann man aber die empfindlichkeit runterstellen so das man es nicht ganz unübersichtlich auf dem Handy hat.

Bei Fischsymbolen an werden aufgrund weniger Details auch keine mögichen Fische im Mittelwasser angezeigt sondern grösstenteils nur über Grund...und das können eben auch Äste sein.

Also ist man gut beraten und sein Glück ohne die Fischsymbole zu versuchen.

Was mir nicht so gefällt ist wie die Tiefe angezeigt wird.

Über eine Skala rechts in 0,1m Schritten aber oben links die große Anzeige in 0,5m Schritten.
Oben rechts hätte ich auch gerne in 0,1m gehabt.

Fische die nahe der Oberfläche schwimmen sind schwer zu lokalisieren da durch die Verwirbelungen vom Sonarphone keine saubere Linie entstehen stehen kann....

So das wars erstmal...weitere Praxiseindrücke folgen.

Gruß

DerCapitän


----------



## Dominik.L (26. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ja die gleichen erfahrungen mit den fischsymbolen habe ich auch gemacht. bei mir bleiben die nun immer aus. 
was die tiefe in 0,5 meter schritten angeht rate ich dir sowieso die skala rechts zu benutzen, da es beispielsweise bei dem großen baum auf meinen screenshots die tiefe des obersten asts angezeigt hat, aber man auf der skala gut die wahre tiefe ablesen konnte.


----------



## labralehn (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

*Gestern war es soweit gewesen* ...


nicht was ihr nun denkt; oder doch? 

Echt jetzt. 

Also nein, so schlimm war es nun doch nicht.

Ich konnte den ersten Praxistest durchführen.


*Lokation und Geräte:*
Testareal war der Neckar oberhalb von Neckarhausen.
Als Rute hatte ich eine Shimano Yasai Aspirus zur Verfügung.
Rolle ebenfalls von Shimano.
Schnur - monofile - 0,25er.

_Das Sonarphone ist im Prinzip eine grössere, schwerere Wasserkugel._

*Anbandeln - festmachen:*
Zum Anknoten hatte ich einen Owner Spezial-Wirbel mit Snap verwendet.
Als Knoten einen 6 fach Grinner.
Noch ein paar Zugtests gemacht, alles klar der Knoten hält.
Bis 5 Kilo mit der Zugwaage gezogen.
(Gleichmässig gezogen und auch kurz und heftig.)
Wär ja peinlich, wenn man 140€ den Neckar flussabwärts auf die Reise schicken würde.


_Als Empfänger waren ein Iphone 4 und ein Ipad 2 im Einsatz._

*Wasserlassen:*
Das Sonarphone direkt am Ufer zu Wasser gelassen.
Die Rute dann abgelegt und mit dem Iphone eine WiFi Verbindung implementiert.
Verbindung steht - los gehts.

*Kurs bei behalten:*
Werfen lässt sich diese "Wasserkugel" gut.
Das Sonarphone bleibt auf Kurs und fängt nicht an zu trudeln.
Dies ist konstruktiv bedingt.

Es bleibt sogar auf der Stelle stehen.

Vorne und hinten ist jeweils ein "Ausleger" angebracht, der noch ein "Schwert" nach unten hat. (T-Stück hinten und vorne)

*Genau oder geschätzt:*
Wassertiefe wurde exakt erkannt.
Wassertemperatur wird nach wenigen Sekunden exakt angezeigt.

Nach Änderung einiger Einstellungen im Menu der App, konnte man den Untergrund recht gut erkennen und auch Hindernisse bis zu 0,5 m.

*Feature - Probleme:*
Es gäbe noch Verbesserungen in der Software der App vorzunehmen.
Beim Ipad gabs mal einen Abbruch - kein WiFi Netzwerk mehr vorhanden.
Dabei half es einfach in der Sonarphone App auf Connect zu tippen.

*The Range:*
Reichweite waren heute ca. 110 - 120 Meter.
Ich hatte den Sender im Wasser am Ufer abgelegt und bin dann mit dem Iphone am Arm das Ufer abgegangen (etwa 130 Schritte (Yards))


*Verbesserungen:*
- Anzeigen der Weite zwischen Sender und Empfänger.
- Speichern des Standortes mit Anbindung an Google Maps / Earth
- Aufzeichnung der empfangenen Echolot Daten


----------



## Dominik.L (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

sehr guter bericht, danke!
eine aufzeichnung der daten und anzeige des standortes wünsche ich mir auch noch, was technisch ja kein problem wäre. 
ich fahre jetzt gleich an einen baggersee und nutze es das erste mal richtig, dann werde ich nochmal videos machen.


----------



## Dominik.L (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So ich war gestern an einem anderen baggersee der sehr schlammig und verkrautet ist. ich bin mir bei den aufnahmen nicht ganz sicher wo der boden anfängt, aber ich glaube an der gelben linie. was meint ihr?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR9GGKovpEo


----------



## Pointner (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hat jemand schon sein sp300 bekommen ?


----------



## Pointner (5. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

so haben uns jetzt auch für das SP100 entschieden für 130€ inkl. versand und steuer. hoffe mit den Versand klappt alles weil jetzt komischerweise beim verkäufer das steht "Kein Versand nach Deutschland" und bevor ich das gekauft hat stand was anderes ^^ naja egal werde dann auch mal paar berichte schreiben und freu mich schon riesig drauf  sage nur Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 und dann ab nach roermond


----------



## Dominik.L (6. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

bin ja mal gespannt ob es ankommt  das sp300 will ich mir irgendwann auch holen, aber erst wenn sich das sp100 bewährt hat. und ich hoffe noch auf einige softwareupdates (z.B. google maps in der app integriert)


----------



## Pointner (14. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hoffe es kommt diese Woche  denn am Freitag fahren wir mal nach Holland bissle testen 

:edit: 
Gestern in Deutschland angekommen. )))


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich habe gerade mal auf der Website vom Hersteller geschaut. Was mit gut gefallen hat was das SP300.... da ich ein Ruderboot zur Verfügung habe und neben einem Smartphone auch ein Samsung Tab 3 in 10" habe -  bietet sich sowas ja quasi an. 


Denke hier hat noch keiner Erfahrungen mit dem SP300 gesammelt....


----------



## Captain.Chaos (19. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

hab mir die kleine knutschkugel in den usa bestellt. schauen wir mal. bin sehr gespannt - bisher waren alle feedbacks ja durchaus positiv!! |supergri


----------



## Dominik.L (19. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

mit einem ruderboot bietet sich das sp300 natürlich an. was du bedenken musst ist das der akku deines smartphones nicht sehr lange hält bei durchgehendem betrieb. ich werde das sp100 auch zum schleppen verwenden und mir dafür einen zusatzakku (akkupack) für mein iphone holen.


----------



## Bbg Marco (28. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi leute, wie ist das mit dem vexilar sonsrphone t pod kann mann das mit der rute auch rauswerfen und dann durch reinholen sehen wie der ungergrund ist . Gruß


----------



## labralehn (28. April 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ja dafür wurde es gemacht. An der Hauptschnur entsprechend befestigen und dann auswerfen. Sollte aber eine Rute mit entsprechend Wurfgewicht sein, dass Teil ist nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## Janah (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi,

sehr sehr schöne Testberichte.:m
Wie sieht es bei Wellengang und Wind mit dem Bild aus? Gibt es da Unterbrechungen oder sowas?

Lg Chris


----------



## labralehn (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hatte es bisher nur in einem Fluss getestet. Dort ist die Strecke nicht schiffbar. Wellengang hatte ich dort nicht.
Wind hat nichts ausgemacht, da gabs keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Janah (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ok. 
Danke.


----------



## faceman (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

würdet ihr verraten bei welchen Händler ihr die gekauft habt und ob es probleme mit dem Zoll gab?


----------



## Janah (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hole es bei ebay.com
Da ist Zoll und Transferkosten gleich mit dabei.


----------



## labralehn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



faceman schrieb:


> würdet ihr verraten bei welchen Händler ihr die gekauft habt und ob es probleme mit dem Zoll gab?



Ich habe es über Ebay bei einem Händler bestellt.
Das Gerät kam aus den USA.
Zoll und Versandt waren da schon im Preis inbegriffen.
Innerhalb von ca. 1 Woche war es bei mir zu Hause angeliefert worden. Der Zoll hat keine Probleme gemacht.

Im Lieferumfang war eine Handmanschette und ein entsprechendes USB Kabel dabei, in die man z.B. sein Smartphone (Iphone) packen kann. Damit ist es sicher am Arm befestigt und man kann es sogar über die Klarsichthülle bedienen.

Das USB Kabel hat zwei Anschlüsse, über den Anschluss 1 kann man das Sonarphone laden. Über Anschluss 2 kann ein Reset auf Werkseinstellungen durchgeführt werden. (Falls man das Password zum WiFi Netzwerk des Sonarphone vergessen hat)
Ist aber einwandfrei beschriftet.

Das Gerät wurde in einer original Verkaufsverpackung geliefert.

Das Sonarphone hat schon einiges an Gewicht (ca. 110gr.), man sollte hier eine entsprechend starke Rute und Schnur zum Auswerfen verwenden.


----------



## faceman (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Danke euch  dann muss ich die tage wohl auch mal bestellen


----------



## jojomcfly (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Guten Abend zusammen, 

wie weit kann man die Sonar-Kugel denn mit einer entsprechenden Rute werfen ?
Sind die 90 m Maximalentferung realistisch ?
Das Ding sieht ja nicht gerade aerodynamisch aus.
Ansonsten liest es sich aber alles sehr gut !

Kann man eigentlich die Sprungschicht erkennen ?


Grüße, 

Johannes


----------



## Captain.Chaos (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bin ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil!! Funktioniert einwandfrei am See und zeigt mir selbst die Wasserpflanzen brav an ! Könnte mir mein Grinsen nicht verkneifen am Wochenende


----------



## Dominik.L (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

fahre am samstag an einen see wo ich schleppen werde, dann hänge ich die kugel an eine kurze schnur und mach nochmal ein video für euch!


----------



## labralehn (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo Dominik.L,

vermutlich hast du das Sonarphone schon ausgiebiger testen können, als ich bisher.

Kannst Du etwas zu den Einstellungen schreiben.

Vieleicht ein paar Beispiele, welche Werte man entsprechend einstellt, um ein bestimmtes Ergebnis zu erhalten.

Oder ein Standard Setup.

Hast Du noch etwas zwecks den Farben in Erfahrung gebracht, was diese für eine Bedeutung haben.


----------



## Captain.Chaos (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bezüglich der Farben würde ich folgendes Sagen: dunkel Blau ist eher weiches Material wie Pflanzen oder Fische. Gelb ist eher harter Boden. So sind meine Erfahrungswerte. 
Einfach mal mit dem gain-Wert spielen und über Pflanzen ziehn. Am See nutze ich ca 70% bis 80% in der Regel als Anhaltspunkt. Auch war es cm der Genauigkeit egal ob der fischender aktiv war oder nicht.


----------



## Dominik.L (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

also zu den farben: 
gelb ist das stärkste echo, rot mittel und blau das schwächste. 
wenn der boden eine dicke gelbe schicht hat ist er hart, wenn er eine dünne oder gar keine gelbe schicht hat ist er schlammig. (bitte vergesst nicht die dicke in relation zur tiefe zu deuten, wenn es 30m tief ist dann ist die gelbe schicht bei gleicher bodenhärte natürlich dünner als bei 2m tiefe)
wenn *über* der gelben schicht etwas blaues oder rotes ist, sind es pflanzen, äste, fische ect. 

zu den einstellungen:
also die bildlaufgeschwindigkeit habe ich auf 20%, da es mir sonst viel zu schnell geht. den gain-wert (kontrast) muss man an jedem gewässer neu einstellen. an baggerseen mit 3-4m tiefe habe ich die automatische tiefe aus, da ich so immer alles im gleichen maßstab sehe. für tiefere gewässer vor allem mit dem boot ist die automatische tiefe aber besser. Fischsymbole habe ich immer aus! ansonsten habe ich nicht viel verstellt.


----------



## Dominik.L (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ach ja, die stärke des echos kann man sehr gut an dem balken an der rechten seite erkennen. 
*Ps: das sind meine erfahrungswerte, bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob das alles stimmt!!!*


----------



## Bella Gerd (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte bitte mal ein paar Infos als absoluter Echolot-Einsteiger.

Würde mir gerne das Sonarphone zulegen. 

Da ich Größtenteils am Fluss (Altmühl) fische und die Gewässertiefe
in unserem Abschnitt meistens nicht über 1,5m hinausgeht (oft mal nur 1m) würde mich interessieren ob dieses Gerät hier noch sinnvoll "arbeiten" -anzeigen kann ?

Ihr habt doch da schon bestimmt Erfahrungen ?


Sorry schon mal im Voraus für diese Anfrage -aber wie gesagt -
-keine Ahnung vom Echoloten |uhoh:

Danke im Voraus
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dominik.L (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

hallo gerd, kommt darauf an für was du das echolot nutzen möchtest. wenn du die tiefe damit herausfinden möchtest ist das kein problem. fische wirst du mit dem echolot wohl nicht finden bei der geringen tiefe, dafür ist der kegel zu klein.
erzähl doch einfach was du dir erhoffst von dem echolot, dann kann ich dir sagen ob es sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Dominik.L (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ach ja, hab euch ja versprochen vom schleppangeln mit dem t-pod zu berichten und muss euch sagen: *ahhhh wie geil!* 
habe ein video gemacht wie unter unserem boot ein hecht langsam aufsteigt, sich zurückfallen lässt und beißt, dann sieht man noch wie er 2 fluchten unter das boot macht im drill. das ist mir an diesem tag 2 mal passiert, aber habe es nur ein mal auf video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4T5anHOYE0

beim ersten mal sag ich noch zu meinem kollegen: schau mal auf mein iphone, irgend etwas folgt uns, wäre echt krass wenn jetzt ein biss folgen würde. 20sek später kam der biss
beim zweiten mal habe ich sofort auf record gedrückt.


----------



## Bella Gerd (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo Dominik 


In erster Linie möchte ich die Gewässerstruktur auskundschafen bzw. kennen lernen. 
Fische orten zu können wäre natürlich schön -ist aber kein Argument für den Kauf des Sonarphone.

Danke schon mal 

Grüße Gerd


----------



## labralehn (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo Gerd,

die Gewässer-Struktur wird sauber angezeigt.
Ebenso auch die Wassertemperatur und die Tiefe.

Das Einzige was etwas negativ ist, ist das relativ hohe Gewicht des Sonarphone von 110gr.
Hier geht weites Auswerfen nur mit entsprechenden Ruten und Schnur Material.


----------



## Janah (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi,

zum Thema Material.
Ich benutze eine Spodrute (6-7 lbs), wie man sie vom Karpfenangeln kenntm, in Kombination mit einer Stationärrolle mit großer Spule. Als Schlagschnur habe ich eine 50iger und daran eine 30iger mono.
Ich schaff mit der Kombo ohne Probleme gut 50-60m.


----------



## Bella Gerd (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Servus zusammen,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit Lademöglichkeiten  vor Ort bzw. am See aus?

Akku-Pack ?  
Wenn ja -welche Produkte taugen was bzw. ist zu empfehlen ?
Wo günstig bestellen ?

Danke im Voraus 

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## steffen287 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Wie lange hielten eure normal akkus (der im geber undcder im handy ) denn im Betrieb ?


----------



## labralehn (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Um das Sonarphone zu laden, kannst du alle Möglichkeiten verwenden, die einen USB Anschluss haben.


----------



## Dominik.L (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

wie lange der akku hält kann ich nicht genau sagen, da ich ihn noch nie komplett entleert habe am wasser. die kugel (t-pod) dürfte schon an die 4std hin kommen. mein 3 jahre altes iphone 4s schafft das aber auch nur knapp. und wer will schon mit leerem akku auf einem boot sein? ein akkupack ist in planung, aber nur fürs handy, der t-pod bräuchte wohl 3 std ladezeit an so einem teil. wer das sonarphone wirklich nur auf dem boot nutzt sollte auf jeden fall das sp300 oder sp200 nehmen!


----------



## wrasor (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi,
interessante Berichte zu dem "Ei".

Hat es schon wer in seinem Futterboot verbaut und Erfahrung ob es die 90m (+) auch schafft? Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken mir so ein Teil zu holen, statt wie ursprünglich geplant ein Rf15e.
Bin mir nämlich mit der Befestigung noch ein bisschen unsicher das Teil ist ja (bedeutend?) größer als die gelben Eier. Ob man das also im Futterboot verbauen kann oder einfach mit einer schnur hinten dran festbindet? 

Den Vorteil den ich darin sehe, ist dass es bedeutend günstiger ist und auch nicht soviel schlepperei an den See hab  (handy hat man ja eh dabei^^).

Eine weitere Frage, ist es ggf. möglich die Reichweite zu erhöhen durch einen kleinen umbau ?!? (wie beispielsweise bei den "gelb/orangen Eiern")


----------



## Vanner (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich würde es nicht im Futterboot verbauen sondern hinten anbinden. So kann man das Teil weiterhin flexibel einsetzen und das ist doch eigentlich der Sinn der Sache.


----------



## Snapperfreund (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hab jetzt auch eins. Lieferung aus USA innerhalb von 6 Tagen!!!!!
Auch mit Fracht und Zoll bleibt ggü. einem Kauf in Deutschland noch eine Runde Pizza für die ganze Familie über. Mit Getränken

Ist zwar ein US-Netzteil dabei, aber dank USB-Ladekabel an handelsüblichem USB-Netzteil zu laden. Und von denen habe ich nun wirklich genug rumfliegen.

Mal gespannt, wie es sich am Wasser macht#a


----------



## mcpinn (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So habe meins nun auch aus Amiland bekommen, knapp 140€(scheiss Kurs erwischt). Lieferung hat 8 Tage gedauert, der Zoll hatte nichts zu meckkern, das geht voll in Ordnung.

Ich hatte echt Zweifel, als ich im Blinker einen Bericht über das Teil gelesen hatte. 
Aber nachdem ich hier im Forum eigentlich auch nur gutes gelesen hatte, habe ich zugeschlagen:m.

Habs gestern getestet und kann nur sagen: Geiles Teil:vik:.

Ich kann das Ding nur wieterempfehlen.


----------



## steffen287 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Im blinker stand was darüber hast da nen link zum Text ? Aber das der blinker negativ schreibt ist klar die werden ja auch von den namenhaften herstellern bezahlt !


----------



## mcpinn (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Nee habe kein Link zum Text, hatte mir das Heft gekauft. Nachdem ich den Bericht gelesen hatte, habe ich gedacht, google doch mal. Und da bin ich dann auf diesen Thread gekommen. 
Und da hier die Meinungen überwiegend positiv waren, habe ich mir das Teil zugelegt. Ich denke hier im Forum kann man sich doch besser informieren, weil wir sind doch alle eher Hobbyangler als Profis.


----------



## Dominik.L (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

der bericht würde mich auch echt interessieren. kann mir nicht vorstellen was die negatives gefunden haben.


----------



## labralehn (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@Dominik.L

es gibt schon ein paar Kleinigkeiten die negativ sind:

- Gewicht mehr als 100 gr.
- teilweise Verbindungsabbrüche
- 4h Akkulaufzeit
- WiFi muss jedesmal extra verbunden werden

- es fehlen noch wichtige Funktionen 
  in der App wie etwa:
  Bildschirmaufzeichnung
  Speichern um später auszudrucken
  WiFI Anzeige
  Streckenpunkte (Pins) zum Markieren wichtiger Punkte
Anzeigen der Entfernung

Anmerkung:
Die WiFi Verbindung hätte man in die App einbauen können, so daß aus der App heraus eine Auffordung/Auswahl der Netzwerke erfolgt.

WiFi Anzeige neben der Batterieanzeige einbinden, dann sieht man ob man noch in Reichweite ist.

Bildschirmaufzeichung, damit man später in Ruhe die Daten auswerten und evtl. auch ausdrucken kann.

POis festlegen, also interessante Streckenpunkte auf einer Route, um diese später wieder zu finden. (Kanten, Barschberge, Besonderheiten usw.)


Das Gewicht und die Akkulaufzeit sind Konstanten, alles andere könnte man noch optimieren.


----------



## Dominik.L (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

eine google maps einbindung in die app würde ich auch sehr begrüßen und ein paar verbesserungen gibt es bestimmt noch zu machen. aber im vergleich zu konkurenzprodukten ist das sonarphone wohl jahre voraus. wenn der blinker das sonarphone wirklich schlecht bewertet haben sollte (hab ich nicht gelesen) frage ich mich nur nach welchem maßstab sie ihre bewertung gemacht haben.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> .... wenn der blinker das sonarphone wirklich schlecht bewertet haben sollte (hab ich nicht gelesen) frage ich mich nur nach welchem maßstab sie ihre bewertung gemacht haben.



Möglicherweise nach dem Maßstab: Die Hand, die einen füttert, beisst man nicht!


----------



## Carp1985 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hey Jungs,

hab mir das Teil auch bestellt! Kurze Frage
Erscheint der "Master" Button in der App nur wenn es bereits mit WiFi vom Sonarphone verbunden ist? Hab mit die App gerade runtergeladen und da kommt nur das hier im Anhang
Oder muss man doch erst auf "Connect now" klicken bevor man den Schlüssel für den Master eingibt? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Möglicherweise nach dem Maßstab: Die Hand, die einen füttert, beisst man nicht!




Einerseits wird immer gemeckert, dass die Testberichte in den Magazinen immer nur positiv sind. Dann bekommt ein Produkt mal nicht die volle Punktzahl und es ist den Leuten wieder nicht recht. Typische Motz-Mentalität! #q 

Das Sonarphone hatte ich getestet und habe auch den Bericht dazu verfasst. Es ist doch wohl klar, dass ich einem Produkt, was kleinere Schwächen offenbart (zum Beispiel die, die labralehn in seinem Posting genannt hat) nicht die volle Punktzahl geben kann. 
Ich habe jeweils drei oder vier von fünf Punkten in den Bewertungskategorien vergeben, was man ja auch nicht als wirklich schlecht bezeichnen kann. Viele Schüler könnten heutzutage froh sein, wenn sie mal ein "gut" oder "befriedigend" auf dem Zeugnis hätten, angesichts der zunehmenden Verblödung unserer Gesellschaft....


----------



## labralehn (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Carp1985 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> hab mir das Teil auch bestellt! Kurze Frage
> Erscheint der "Master" Button in der App nur wenn es bereits mit WiFi vom Sonarphone verbunden ist? Hab mit die App gerade runtergeladen und da kommt nur das hier im Anhang
> Oder muss man doch erst auf "Connect now" klicken bevor man den Schlüssel für den Master eingibt? Danke für eure Hilfe!



Hallo Carp198,
am besten immer bevor die App gestartet wird, zuerst über Wifi das Smartphone mit dem Vexilar Sonarphone verbinden.

Siehe #50 von mir
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4095726&postcount=50


----------



## rainzor (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@carp1985
In der neusten Version fehlt der Master-Button. Die APP hat vor ein paar Tagen ein Update gemacht, seit dem gibt es den Button nicht mehr.
Ich brauchte auch nur beim 1. Mal in die Wifi-Einstellungen, um eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Jetzt wird die Verbindung automatisch hergestellt, sobald der T-Pod sendet. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, daß keine Verbindung mehr zu einem anderen Netz besteht.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Carp1985 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Danke Jungs


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Veit schrieb:


> Typische Motz-Mentalität! #q



Ja nee, is klar! 
In Anbetracht des wirtschaftlichen Umfanges und Bedeutung der  Anzeigeschaltungen seitens der Angelindustrie für Eure Werbeblättchen und wahrscheinlich sonstiger "Geschenke/Vergünstigungen" ist wohl nicht zu besorgen, dass aber auch wirklich immer objektiv getestet wird?


----------



## Veit (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar!
> In Anbetracht des wirtschaftlichen Umfanges und Bedeutung der  Anzeigeschaltungen seitens der Angelindustrie für Eure Werbeblättchen und wahrscheinlich sonstiger "Geschenke/Vergünstigungen" ist wohl nicht zu besorgen, dass aber auch wirklich immer objektiv getestet wird?



Die typischen Stammtischparolen.... 

Zu den Fakten:
Der Vertreiber des Sonarphones hat im gleichen Heft, in dem der Testbericht war, Anzeigen geschaltet. Trotzdem fiel der Test nicht superpositiv aus. 

Noch Fragen?!


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ach, ihr pflastert Eure Blätter aus reiner Freude zur Hälfte mit Werbeanzeigen zu? Nicht doch!
Es besteht kein Interesse die Einnahmen aus diesen Werbemitteln zu steigern oder aber mindestens zu erhalten?

Btw: Was nutzt Du denn für ein Echolot? Gekauft? und wenn ja wo und zu welchem Preis? Wie sieht es mit Deiner sonstigen Ausrüstung diesbezüglich aus? Noch nie ein Unternehmen im Gegenseitigkeitsverhältnis (sogenannte Werbepartner) unterstützt?
Wirklich völlig unabhängig?


----------



## Veit (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Im Moment habe ich nur noch ein altes Lowrance im Keller stehen, was ich mir mal gebraucht von einer Privatperson gekauft habe. Da ich privat aktuell zu 100 % vom Ufer fische und beruflich nur in bereits ausgestattete Boot von anderen steige, ist die Anschaffung eines höherwertigen Echolotes für mich im Moment rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Ich möchte aber kein Geheimnis daraus machen, dass ich auch mal Tackle for free bekomme. Wenn es aber nichts taugt, wird es auch nicht von mir vorgestellt und maximal einmal gefischt. Sachen, die ich unbedingt haben will, kaufe ich mir selbst. Meine letzten beiden Stellas habe ich zum Beispiel ohne Vergünstigungen in normalen Angelläden bezahlt, obwohl es sicherlich billiger gegangen wäre.

Ein Unternehmen muss rentabel arbeiten und sich refinanzieren, da gebe ich dir recht. Die Steigerung von Profit ist dabei ein entscheidendes Ziel. Meine persönliche Meinung ist aber, dass im Fall eines Magazin langfristig ehrliche, objektive Testberichte mehr Wert sind, als Anzeigen um jeden Preis. 

Das wird aber nun zur Grundsatzdiskussion. Du kannst dazu gerne mal einen Extra-Thread aufmachen oder mir eine PN schreiben - mit dem Sonarphone hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Was jenes Sonarphone betrifft, ist festzustellen, dass dein Kommentar in Bezug auf meinen Testbericht, unzutreffend war und deine Argumentation diesbezüglich mit Fakten widerlegbar ist.


----------



## Blaupause (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Zurück zum Thema...

Ich will mir auf meinem Boot gerne ein Tablet einbauen und darauf mit  Navisoftware und Fishfinder angeln gehen. Ich sehe es überhaupt nicht  ein, für ein 9-Zoll Touchscreen Plotter/ Fisfinder wie den Lowrance  HDS-9 Gen2 Touch über 2000 Dollar zu bezahlen...

Also hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Sonar-Qualität vom SP200 gemacht? Das ist für mich persönlich das wichtigste Produktmerkmal. Werden z. B. Herings- oder Dorschschwärme angezeigt? Gegenüber dem SP100 scheint es ja einen besseren Geber zu haben (200/83 khz vs 125 khz). Für die Ostsee reicht mir auch die maximal angezeigte Wassertiefe von ca. 70 m. 

*Specifications SP200
*



Depth Range Max: 240 feet (73M)
Depth Range Min: 2 feet (0.6M)
Sonar Frequency: 200/83KHz Duel Beam
Cone Angles: Dual Beam 20 or 40 Degree
Sonar Power: 12V DC power
Audible Alarms: Fish, Shallow, Low Battery
Operational: -20 — 80°C
Wireless distance: 100 Yards (90M)


----------



## Dominik.L (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

hey blaupause, leider habe ich nur das sp100. aber schau dir das video mal an.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7fC_Zk-3Ik


----------



## Blaupause (3. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Danke für den Link! In dem Video scheint der Geber bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten den Kontakt zu verlieren und zeigt dann die Tiefe erst nach recht langer Wartezeit bzw. starker Geschwindigkeitsverringerung wieder an. Könnte ein Problem am Gerät sein oder falsche Gebermontage (zu hoch?). 

Das der rechts montierte Geber bei einer scharfen Linkskurve aus dem Wasser ragt und dann nicht mehr sendet, wundert mich nicht|rolleyes

Ansonsten scheint die Quali ok zu sein, ob da wirklich Fisch war, wo der Fishfinder es angezeigt hat, lass ich mal offen. Aber die Unterwasserberge scheint er gut anzuzeigen.



Dominik.L schrieb:


> hey blaupause, leider habe ich nur das sp100. aber schau dir das video mal an.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7fC_Zk-3Ik


----------



## Bella Gerd (4. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen...

Mein T-Pod blinkt nicht mehr blau wenn er mit Wasser in Berührung kommt...

Hab meinen T-Pod bis jetzt einmal über das USB-Adapterkabel und meinem Samsung-Handy (S4)-Netzteil über eine 230V-Stetckdose  aufgeladen.
Der T-Pod funktionierte einwandfrei. Über 5 Einsätze >1/2h


So, gestern habe ich ihn wieder auf die gleiche Art aufgeladen -so eine gute Stunde. Hat noch rot geleuchtet wie ich ihn wieder vom Ladekabel entfernt habe. 

Heute habe ich den T-Pod in eine Schüssel mit Wasser  gelegt und nun blinkt der Kollege nicht mehr blau bzw. kann keine wifi-Verbindung mehr  herstellen.

--> hab ich den T-Pod evtl. "abgeschossen" bzw. hab ich beim laden was falsch gemacht ???

Für euere Meinungen /Ratschläge wäre ich mal wieder sehr dankbar.


Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Dominik.L (5. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@Blaupause 
so wie ich das verstanden habe verliert der geber nur den kontakt wenn er bei einer kurve aus dem wasser ragt. das er so lange braucht um wieder kontakt zu finden ist zwar nicht optimal, aber ganz ehrlich, fährst du wirklich so mit dem boot rum wie der im video?

@Bella Gerd
also wenn der t-pod beim laden noch rot leuchtet ist der akku noch leer. mit 1 stunde laden kommst du da auch nicht weit. ich lade meinen immer 4-5 std. lade ihn mal bis er grün leuchtet.


----------



## Blaupause (5. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> @Blaupause
> so wie ich das verstanden habe verliert der geber nur den kontakt wenn er bei einer kurve aus dem wasser ragt. das er so lange braucht um wieder kontakt zu finden ist zwar nicht optimal, aber ganz ehrlich, fährst du wirklich so mit dem boot rum wie der im video?


 
Ne, beim schnellen Fahren verliert der Geber auch den Kontakt (im Video nach den Kurventests). Das kann ungünstig sein, wenn man in flachem Wasser unterwegs ist. Obwohl ich nicht vorhabe, 35 Knoten zu fahren wenn Steine in Oberflächennähe zu erwarten sind...


----------



## PaPa35 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

hi, bin auch kurz davor mir das sonarphone zu holen werde es aber nur an der rute nutzen...
mir geht es hauptsächlich zum erkennen von Bodenstruktur und Tiefe...
welche pro und contras gibt es eurer meinung nach?
ist es das richtige gerät für mich oder gibt es bessere alternativen?

gruß Andreas


----------



## shafty262 (25. August 2014)

Es gibt inzwischen mehrere Konkurrenz Produkte. Deeper Fishfinder ist eins davon. Luky laker ist auch ähnlich .


----------



## Dominik.L (25. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ich habe mich für das sonarphone entschieden, da es das einzige war das wirklich mit verschiedenen farben unterschiedliche bodenstrukturen und objekte anzeigt. auf den demovideos der konkurenz habe ich noch nie eine pflanze, fischsichel, oder ähnliches gesehen.


----------



## PaPa35 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ok, ich danke dir erst mal Dominik.L....
was für eine rute (lbs?) und schnur nutzt du dafür?

gruß


----------



## Dominik.L (25. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

also ich nutze etweder meine musky rute mit 300gr wurfgewicht, oder meine ansitz rute mit 100gr wurfgewicht. schnur ist ne power pro 0,22. aber müsste auch mit weniger gehn.


----------



## Janah (26. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi, 
ich nutz meine Spodrute (6-7 lbs), hab ne 0,50iger Schlagschnur und dansch ne 30iger würde aber auch dünner gehen denk ich.


----------



## Pat82 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So wie ich das jetzt hier gelesen habe taugt das Gerät also nicht als "Fischfinder", sondern eigentlich nur um das Gewässer anhand der Strukturen und Tiefen besser kennen zu lernen?!


----------



## Dominik.L (27. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

auf jeden fall taugt das ding als fischfinder! schau dir doch mal meine videos an (so auf seite 4 bis 9). auf dem letzten video habe ich den t-pod beim schleppen hinters boot gehängt und man sieht deutlich wie ein fisch uns folgt. ich sag noch zu meinem kumpel: schau dir das mal an, da folgt uns was. dann war die rute schon krumm.


----------



## shafty262 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Deine Videos sind echt super. Habe mich nun auch zum Kauf entschieden. Möchte es benutzen um Löcher auszuloten.


----------



## Dominik.L (27. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

habe es letzte woche genutzt zum vertikalfischen. ist echt genial! sieht man sogar in 10m tiefe noch den gummifisch tanzen. allerdings hat der akku von meinem iphone genau 2 stunden durchgehalten  deswegen hab ich mir fürs boot jetzt ein lowrance elite 4 hdi bestellt. man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## shafty262 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Dann bestell ich erstmal nen Ersatzakku[emoji16] [emoji2] [emoji2] . Zum Glück geht das bei Samsung.


----------



## Bieroholiker (1. September 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

wie geeignet ist das ding denn für leute ohne echoerfahrung? ich möchte hier am kanal vom ufer aus strukturen suchen. wenns dann noch fische anzeigen kann wär das ja quasi für den preis (ebay usa)echt günstig. kann man sich da verkaufen? bin noch hin und her gerissen...


----------



## ulfschneider (2. September 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Kanäle könnten schwierig werden. Ich bin bin auch noch in der Testphase. Fische im Freiwasser werden jedenfalls angezeigt. Hier mal ein Screenshot von einem Baggersee in etwa 15 m Entfernung vom Ufer.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/8fc81ad70b006ce3cfd057efdfae8274.jpg


----------



## Bieroholiker (2. September 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

warum meinst du dass das schwer sein könnte?


----------



## hausi24 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ich benutze es mit ein tablet, wo der akku ca. 7 std hällt


----------



## ulfschneider (3. September 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> warum meinst du dass das schwer sein könnte?


Kanäle sind ja in der Regel nicht so tief. Ich habe das Sonarphone auch im Stichkanal Salzgitter ausprobiert. Ich kann da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied bei der Darstellung zwischen der Bodenbeschaffenheit mitten im Kanal und am Rand über der Steinpackung erkennen.

Direkt neben der Spundwand ist das Gerät meines Erachtens völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Bieroholiker (4. September 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

hm ok. ich habs mir vorgestern einfach mal bestellt... 140 all in. kann ich noch verschmerzen wenns nichts is.


----------



## Dominik.L (6. September 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@ulfschneider ich kann nur davon abraten fischsymbole an zu schalten. die ganzen details gehen verloren!


----------



## kamikasa (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> geh bei der app auf "start demo" dann auf das klick 3 mal auf das menüsymbol und ganz unten kannst du die sprache einstellen.
> wenn du das packet verfolgen willst lade die USPS app runter und gib da die sendungsnummer ein.
> Das Armand sollte dabei sein, ich denke mal du hast auch bei outdoorfish-n-hunt bei 321 bestellt, da habe ich gestern auch noch bestellt, da steht das es dabei ist.



Hallo Dominik
kotest du mir Adresse senden wo du Sonar bestehlt hast und ob das mit senden gut geklappt hat
ich wollte mir teil zulegen 
lg Boris:vik:


----------



## Dominik.L (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi Boris, also als ich das ding bestellt habe, war es noch nicht auf dem deutschen markt und ich habe es über ebay aus amerika bestellt. Der ebayverkäufer den ich genannt habe, hat es aber nicht mehr. such doch einfach mal bei google, da es bereits in deutschland in mehreren shops erhältlich ist. oder du schaust bei ebay, aber denk dran das bei bestellungen aus dem ausland noch zoll fällig wird.


----------



## Bieroholiker (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

bei mir kams nach ca 3 wochen. auch aus den usa. ich hatte das mit dem zoll schon vorher bezahlt weil man an bei ebay fast nicht drum rum kommt. würd ich aber im nachhinein nicht mehr machen da das paket nicht beim zoll war. zu mindest hatte ich keinen beleg dafür... naja es kam für 140€ all in mit hermes ins haus. ging also noch mal alles gut. war aber trozdem das billigste angebot hei ebay...


----------



## NeckMar (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Beim SP100 wird doch der interne Akku irgendwann mal altern und schlapp machen...
Kann man das Teil öffnen und den internen Akku tauschen?
Hat jemand ein Bild dazu?

Danke für Infos diesbezüglich.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

nein ist nicht vorgesehen. werd ich auch nicht versuchen wenns nicht unbedingt nötig ist...


----------



## NeckMar (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Also meine Akku Zahnbürste macht nach ca. 1,5 jahren nun ziemlich schlapp. Und ich denke das dies mit diesem Teil ähnlich sein wird.
Wie geht man dann damit um? Es will doch sicherlich niemand die Dinger nach 2 Jahren entsorgen oder sich mit einer Akku Laufzeit von 10 Minuten zufrieden geben...
Vielleicht sehe ich das auch nur zu skeptisch, aber ich schwanke halt vor der Anschaffung des SP100 oder SP200. Wobei natürlich der SP100 vielseitiger einsetzbar ist.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

laut hersteller ist ein litiumionenakku drin. der sollte länger halten.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (5. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe zur Zeit 3 Echolote, die ich mir im laufe der letzten 25 Jahr Norwegenangelei zugelegt habe und dem zufolge etwas Erfahrung mit den Teilen!
Jetzt möchte ich es in HeimischenGewässern test.
Hat schon einer das T Pod mit der Navionics App (iphone gratis) getestet, so zusammen funktionieren laut App.

V.Dank 
Stoni


----------



## labralehn (6. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@Stoni-Killer

Schau mal hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0eCHtOH7gI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfMCaC3h8jc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A_WPzyEy_c


----------



## evader (7. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hab mir das Teil auch gekauft, macht was es soll...

Z. B. habe ich an einer Stelle wo jeden Tag 20 mal eine Fähre an/ab-legt immer vermutet das es da ausgespühlte Bereich und Kuhlen geben muss. Doch nun weiß ich das der Grund extrem hart und absolut eben ist...

In der Nähe von Spundwänden und Mauern, scheint da Teil aber zu versagen, trotz 6-7m Wassertiefer zeigt es mir nur 2-3m an und der Boden lässt sich nicht "scharf" stellen...


----------



## labralehn (7. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Kann sein dass die Spundwand (als Hindernis) das Signal stört, bzw. die Spundwand das Signal zuerst zurückwirft.
Daher dann die fehlerhaften Werte.

Probiere mal mit Abstand von der Spundwand eine neue Messung. (evtl. mehr als 3m Abstand)

Das gleiche "Problem" habe ich am Ufer, wenn dieses steil abfällt.
Oder wenn ich Felsbrocken im Wege habe, dann zeigt mir das Sonarphone auch nur 2-3 m Wassertiefe an. (z.B. am obereren Neckar, wo es keine Schifffahrt gibt, da liegen jede Menge Felsbrocken im Wasser)


----------



## evader (7. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

War eben an einem Baggersee... Das Teil funktioniert echt klasse, konnte sofort die Kanten sehen wo ich im Sommer gut gefangen habe... Man bekommt sofort neue Erkenntnisse vermittelt, z. B. wusste ich nicht, das der Grund an einer Stelle so schnell auf 8,7m abfällt... Auch konnte ich Unterwasserpflanzen bzw. Hinternisse ausmachen und sogar eine recht große (Fisch?) Sichel die ca. 1,5m über dem Grund stand, schätze 1m lang! Muss entweder Hecht oder Wels gewesen sein...


----------



## evader (9. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Was sagt Ihr zu den Aufnahmen: 

http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthre...ines-Echolotes&p=338856&viewfull=1#post338856

Habe ich da nen großen Hecht aufgenommen???


----------



## Stoni-Killer (12. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Also,
ich habe mich entschieden das Part Anfang Dez. zu kaufen.
Hab ne Stelle gefunden, wo ich sowieso hinfahren wollte und dann hole ich es  halt ab.

Isch ja bald Wiehnachten....:l 

Stoni-Killer


----------



## labralehn (13. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



evader schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr zu den Aufnahmen:
> 
> http://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthre...ines-Echolotes&p=338856&viewfull=1#post338856
> 
> Habe ich da nen großen Hecht aufgenommen???



Kannst Du die Aufnahmen mal hier ins AB einstellen?

Oder brauch das andere Board noch unbedingt ein paar neue Mitglieder. :q 
(Betrachten der Aufnahmen geht nur, wenn man in dem anderen Board angemeldet ist)


----------



## Angler9999 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Oder gib einfach noch andere Foren an wo du gepostet hast. Eventuell ist da jemand Mitglied.


----------



## evader (16. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Sorry hier mal die Bilder:


----------



## evader (24. November 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Schade das keiner was zu sagen =/


----------



## Stoni-Killer (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So, hab das Teil gestern abgeholt und heut erste Versuche gemacht.
Hab auf's Iphone und Ipad das neuste update draufgezogen.
Danach war die Wlan Verbindung aus dem Topf in der Küche bis in den 2 Stock stabil! Soweit dazu. Nächste Wo geht es raus an's Wasser. Bin gespannt

VG Stoni -Killer


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bin gespannt. Mach mal ein paar Bilder und Berichte.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich find das ja total spannend im Zusammenhang mit der Navionics-App. Da kann man das Vexilar SF ja integrieren und hat damit ein Echolot+Kartenplotter auf dem Handy/Tablet.
Würde mir nur eine stärkere Version wünschen, die man auch in Norge nutzen könnte.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zsammen,
Also gestern war ich mal wieder zum E-Fischen unterwegens und hab nebenbei das T Pod mal eingesetzt.
Hatte dabei erhebliche Probleme ne gute stabile Wlan Verbindung hin zu bekommen, das lag aber eindeutig an meinem Iphone 4s mit FW. 8.1.1  i wann ging mein Wlan gar nicht mehr
Hatte zwischendurch aber gute Bilder..
Habe dann mein Ipad 2 genommen und das war eindeutig besser.
Die Kugel hab ich mehrermale mehr als 35 m weit in einen See geworfen und gute Bodenstrukturen erkannt. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Nächste Woche teste ich mal einigen andere See' n .
 hier mal das Ergebnis, ich hoffe es klappt.

Petrie. 
Stoni Killer


----------



## Stoni-Killer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallöle
Heute war ich mit Erwin noch mal los um einen etwas tieferen See zu sichten.
Wir hatten sehr schöne Echos gesehen. 
Zum bsp. An einer Boje oder auch in Senken in Ufernähe, die wir so nicht erwartet hatten. Alles klappte prima, aber nach ca. 2 std ging die Wlan Verbind.  Weg und nix war mehr mit Bilder. Hab es aber auch nicht lang versucht.
Teste morgen nochmal

petri 
stonikiller


----------



## Stoni-Killer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich kann immer nur ein Bild vom Ipad versenden sorry
Hier Bild 2.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bild3


----------



## Stoni-Killer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bild4


----------



## Dominik.L (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

kleiner tip: wenn du bei deinem ipad den "home" und den "start" knopf kurz gleichzeitig drückst, macht es einen screenshot. dann musst du das ipad nicht abfotografieren und man erkennt mehr!


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Es wäre auch schön, wenn du zu den Bildern etwas sagen kannst. Sind das Fische/Strukturen oder nur Störungen auf dem Bild?


----------



## Stoni-Killer (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@ Dominik
Vielen Dank für die Info, hab ich tatsächlich nicht gewusst
@ Angler9999
Ich habe bisher nur "echte" Echolote von Lawrance am Bootsheck benutzt, das ist für mich auch neu und ich gehe davon aus , das es sich um Fische handelt 
Und nicht um Äste etc.  aber 100% sicher bin ich mir auch nicht. Sorry


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Danke, ich verfolge deine Beiträge hier und finde die sehr spannend.


----------



## alltogo (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich find das ja total spannend im Zusammenhang mit der Navionics-App. Da kann man das Vexilar SF ja integrieren und hat damit ein Echolot+Kartenplotter auf dem Handy/Tablet.
> Würde mir nur eine stärkere Version wünschen, die man auch in Norge nutzen könnte.



Hi Windelwilli, 
das interessiert mich jetzt doch sehr.... kannst du das etwas genauer erleutern. 

Der absolute Hit wäre wenn der Hersteller in den Tpod einen GPS Sensor verbauen würde, dann hätte man GPS/Tiefe, so könnte man sich spielend leicht eine 3D Karte erstellen - ich weiß Spinnerei, aber cool wärs-

Gruß 
alltogo


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



alltogo schrieb:


> Hi Windelwilli,
> das interessiert mich jetzt doch sehr.... kannst du das etwas genauer erleutern.
> 
> Der absolute Hit wäre wenn der Hersteller in den Tpod einen GPS Sensor verbauen würde, dann hätte man GPS/Tiefe, so könnte man sich spielend leicht eine 3D Karte erstellen - ich weiß Spinnerei, aber cool wärs-
> ...



Schau mal hier:

http://sonarphone.mobi/navionics

kannst das T-Pod in die Navionics-App einbinden und hast dann einen Kombi-Plotter mit Fischfinder und Kartenplotterauf dem Handy/Tablet.
Das GPS kommt dabei aber vom Handy/Tablet, nicht vom T-Pod.


----------



## alltogo (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ah so. Ja das nur was für Bootler


----------



## Stoni-Killer (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So, ich war gestern kurz zur Unteren Hunte ( Oldenbg.) zum fischen unterwegs und hab vor dem ersten auswurf mal die Beschaffenheit der hier kanalartig eingefassten Bodenstruktur angesehen
Ich konnte die Kante sehrgut mit dem Gummifisch nachvollziehen und hatte nachfolgend keinen Gummiverlust (freu)

VG Stoni-Killer


----------



## Stoni-Killer (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bild 2


----------



## ndp (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo Leute.

Also das ist nun meine dreifache "Premiere":

Ich hab noch nie in diesem Forum gepostet. #d
Ich hab noch nie ein Sonargerät besessen. #d
Ich hab noch nie ein Video veöffentlicht. #d

Was solls:

UNBOXING VEXILAR SONAR PHONE T-POD SP100

|uhoh:


----------



## labralehn (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

:vik: klasse

freue mich schon auf Teil 2 des Videos.

Die Idee die Verpackung als "Badewanne" umzufunktionieren ist gelungen. #6


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Herzlich willkommen, dann erwarten wir in den nächsten Tagen Vid's vom Gewässer. Locken und dann nicht mehr berichten ist nämlich nicht.#d


----------



## ndp (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



ndp schrieb:


> UNBOXING VEXILAR SONAR PHONE T-POD SP100
> 
> |uhoh:




Hier wie versprochen der zweite Teil:

SOFTWARE / APP iOS VEXILAR PHONE T-POD SP100

|bigeyes

Demnächst mehr...


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Falls das Ding (eher das 200er) mal jemand in Norwegen verwendet, würde mich mal interessieren, welche reellen Tiefen damit erreicht werden können?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi,

ich finde das Teil echt interessant, da man wohl mit Navionics sich eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen kann.

Wie genau zeigt der denn die Tiefe an? Auf dem Video sieht man "nur" 0,5m-Schritte, was bei einer Talsperre etc. sicher ausreichend ist.
Bei kleineren Seen fände ich eine genauere Einteilung noch besser.


----------



## ndp (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin Kaffeebarsch, links oben wird die Tiefe in Echtzeit angezeigt. Dies passiert in 10 cm Schritten. Ebenfalls in Echtzeit ist die grafische Tiefenanzeige rechts im Bild (dieses schwarze, wabernde "Etwas")


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Vielen Dank! 

Hmm, das macht das Teil echt interessant... jetzt bist Du schuld! #h Ich denke da ernsthaft drüber nach, besonders was kleinere Seen und Flüsse/Bäche angeht.

Dann Navionics dabei laufen lassen und man kann sich so Stück für Stück eine Tiefenkarte seiner kleineren Hausgewässer erstellen.

PS: Danke auch für das Video!


----------



## dertobii (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ich muss sagen die option damit tiefenkarten zu erstellen ist wirklich gut....
für den preis gibt kein echolot mit dessen hilfe man so einfach solche karten erstellen kann.
ist wirklich eine überlegung wert


----------



## labralehn (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Scheint so, daß die Navionics App nur mit einem T-BOX Vexilar funktioniert und nicht mit einem T-POD Vexilar.

http://www.navionics.com/de/sonarphone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IennoJIOw4

Hatte mir gestern mal die Anwendung Navionics Boat auf meinem Ipad installiert. Karte für Deutschland durfte ich 1 Tag kostenlos testen.

War schon ganz gut gewesen, Mosel und Neckar sind dort enthalten. Die Flusskilometer jeweils in 100 Meter Bereichen markiert.

Leider hat mich die Anwendung immer zum Kauf einer T-Box von Vexilar aufgefordert nachdem ich auf die Sonar Funktion wechseln wollte.

Die Preise für die Karten sind erschwinglich, aber wenns nur mit der T-Box geht und nicht mit dem T-Pod dann müsste ich mir erst noch ein Boot kaufen :q

Bleibt zu hoffen, daß Navionics evtl. auch das T-Pod integriert.

Spannend ist und bleibt es auf alle Fälle.

@ndp
das sind 2 richtig super Videos. 
Der Content (Inhalt), insbesondere, wie Du das Ganze erklärst (verständlich rüberbringst) ist super. 

(ndp kommst Du aus Hamburg? Deine Stimme hört sich so an.)

Ich jedenfalls freue mich schon auf weitere Videos von Dir zu dem Thema. 

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## ndp (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ahoi und vielen Dank für das Lob!
Ich komme aus Minden, lebe aber grad in Süddeutschland 

Ich habe mich mit der Erstellung von Karten noch nicht ernsthaft beschäftigt. Der T-Pod SP100 hat aber auf jeden Fall KEIN GPS MODUL. Was zur Folge hat, dass eine Kartenerstellung vom Ufer aus zu keinen sinnvollen Ergebnissen führen kann. Es würden ja alle Tiefenmessungen einer einzigen Koordinate (dem Standort des z.B. iPhones) zugeordnet.


----------



## labralehn (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Man könnte aber schon eine Tiefenkarte erstellen.
Dazu müsste die Software des Sp100 ein "Tracking" haben, hat sie aber zur Zeit nicht.

Mit Tracking meine ich, daß man eine Datenaufzeichnung (Recorder) in die Anwendung integriert.

Dann könnte man später die aufgezeichneten Daten verarbeiten und somit eine Tiefenkarte erstellen.

Ich  angel meist an Flüssen (Neckar und Mosel ab und an noch an der Saar) Es  gibt dort meist nur eine Tiefe und kaum Strukturen. Sobald man hier  eine Vertiefung gefunden hat, ist der Platz interessant. Hier muss ich  aber erst ausloten und dann das Ergebnis in eine Karte übertragen.

Bisher hatte ich dazu die folgende Software verwendet:

opencpn (bevorzuge die OpenCPN 3.2.0 für IntelMac Version)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=279373

Hm ...
es sollte aber möglich sein, die Entfernung zwischen Sender und Empfänger zu berechnen.
Ansonsten müsste man mit einem Lasermessgerät die Entfernung extra ermitteln.
Nachteile dabei wären Nebel, Regen und starke Sonneneinstrahlung können das Messergebnis  beeinträchtigen. Befindet sich der Messpunkt auf einer stark  reflektierenden Fläche (Spiegel, Glas, Metalle), kann die Messung  gegebenenfalls nicht durchgeführt werden.

Man könnte aber noch Folgendes machen, den Sp100 auswerfen auf maximal Wurfweite. Dann einkurbeln (vorher ermitteln wieviel Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung eingezogen wird) und sich die Kurbelumdrehung merken.

Ich hatte mir mal zum Entfernungsmessen, farbliche Markierungen auf die Schnur gemacht.

Mit 5 Stiften:
blau, schwarz, grün, gelb, blau

Auf der Rolle sind 200 m Schnur

den Bereich mit 99 auf 100 hatte ich mit grün markiert

jeden 1er Breich mit blau
jeden 5er Bereich mit rot
jeden 10er Bereich mit gelb
jeden 25er Bereich mit schwarz


den 10er Bereich mit 1x gelb
den 15er Bereich mit 1x gelb und 1x rot
den 20er Bereich mit 2x gelb
den 30er Bereich mit 3x gelb

Blau war immer der Meterbereich.

den 15er Bereich mit 1x gelb, 1x rot
den 45er Bereich mit 1x schwarz und 2x gelb

usw.

Ich hatte mir eine Liste angefertigt auf der die Meteranzahlen analog der Farben standen.

So hatte man auch eine gute Messung der Entfernung, die man dann in die Karte eintragen kann.


----------



## EmcC (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



ndp schrieb:


> Hier wie versprochen der zweite Teil:
> 
> SOFTWARE / APP iOS VEXILAR PHONE T-POD SP100
> 
> ...




Super Video,
Hab es mir jetzt auch mal gekauft.
Bei Amazon.com für 104€.
Denke für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch manchen.

Gruss


----------



## til (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hab eine Tbox 200 fürs Boot. Warte nur drauf dass es wärmer wird, um sie mal einzusetzen. Und vor allem warte ich drauf, das Navionics die Integration in die Seekarte auch für Android hinkriegt. Hoffentlich dann gleich mit der "live" funktion, also Seekarte wird erstellt/aktualisiert während man rumfährt.
Hab mich schon als Betatester gemeldet, aber anstelle der Beta App, habe ich eine zweite T-Box gekriegt...


----------



## Dominik.L (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

wo kann man sich da zur beta anmelden?


----------



## Grizzl (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

überlege auch das teil via amazon zu kaufen..

wer kann mich mit argumenten zuschütten , damit ich mir doch kein echolot für ca 350€ kaufe..

will mitm boot über talsperren schippern
bin aber auch vom ufer gerne auf weißfisch

kann das dingen denn wirklich annährend so viel wie ein echolot?
im vergleich zu einem elite 4x hdi


die ersparnis ist nicht gerade wenig


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Grizzl schrieb:


> überlege auch das teil via amazon zu kaufen..
> 
> wer kann mich mit argumenten zuschütten , damit ich mir doch kein echolot für ca 350€ kaufe..
> 
> ...



HDI kann das Vexilar soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## til (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> wo kann man sich da zur beta anmelden?



Ich hatte auf der Facebook Fanseite einen Hinweis gesehen mit einer Emailadresse.


----------



## til (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Grizzl schrieb:


> überlege auch das teil via amazon zu kaufen..
> 
> wer kann mich mit argumenten zuschütten , damit ich mir doch kein echolot für ca 350€ kaufe..
> 
> ...



Für mich ist das "Killerfeature" das Zusammenspiel mit Navionics zum Erstellen von Seekarten. Aber ich werde Erfahrungen dazu erst berichten können, wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist und ich die Beta Software habe. Ansonsten ist es eher ein Standard 2d Farb-Echolot, nicht besonders kräftig, also für tiefere Gewässer/Fischgründe eher ungeeignet. Aber immerhin mit Temperatur Sensor. Die App kannst du gratis installieren und den Demo Modus ausprobieren.


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bis zu welcher Tiefe funktioniert das Gerät den einwandfrei? Bzw. eignet sich gut?


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin, wollte gezielt für das Wurfmodell nachfragen also das SP 100.

Wie ist die Auflösung und Zuverlässigkeit in Bezug auf Untergrundbeschaffenheit und "Langzeittest"

Habe den Thread durch aber auf das SP100 sind nur wenige eingegangen.

Wäre für Antworten dankbar.

THX


----------



## til (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



man1ac schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Tiefe funktioniert das Gerät den einwandfrei? Bzw. eignet sich gut?



Laut Spez. 73m. Für die Süsswasserangelei reicht mir das, "mein" See ist zwar tiefer, aber ich fische dort unten nicht.

Ebenfalls laut Spez:
Geber hat 800W peak to peak und 200/83KHz, 20/40° "Dual-Beam".


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine 400er Deep Water Variante (würd ich mir wünschen).
Das wäre dann Klasse für Norwegen....


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Kennt wer das Wi-Fish von Raymarine, sieht ziemlich interessant aus, für 200 USD UVP auch recht erschwinglich?

http://www.boatingmag.com/raymarine-dragonfly-under-200

http://www.raymarine.com/view/?id=11201&collectionid=136&col=10916


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Auch sehr interessant, zumal auch für größere Wassertiefen.


----------



## til (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Es scheint, dass gestern die neuste Version der Navionics App (Android) herausgekommen ist und die kann mit dem Vexilar zusammenarbeiten.
Kann es kaum erwarten Nachhause zu kommen um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass es wirklich geht.


----------



## dertobii (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Sehr geil! Danke für den Tipp @til.
Bitte mal um nen Erfahrungsbericht, wenn jemand die Android App von Navicon zusammen mit dem Vexilar SonarPhone ausprobiert hat


----------



## DerSimon (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Sehr sehr interessant. Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert und kann eine kurze Anleitung schreiben?


----------



## man1ac (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Womit werft ihr eigentlich das Sonarphone? Habt ihr ne extra Rute dafür?


----------



## shafty262 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



man1ac schrieb:


> Womit werft ihr eigentlich das Sonarphone? Habt ihr ne extra Rute dafür?


Ich hab mir für 20 € ne Pilkrute von Zebco für das Sonarphone bestellt. Nimm eine mit Wg mit 250 oder so.


----------



## man1ac (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So kann man das natürlich auch machen! 
Bist denn in Summe mit dem Gerät zufrieden?


----------



## shafty262 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



man1ac schrieb:


> So kann man das natürlich auch machen!
> Bist denn in Summe mit dem Gerät zufrieden?


 Ich habs wieder verkauft weil ich keine Lust hatte das beim Spinnfischen die ganze Zeit mit zu schleppen. Für Ansitzangler nen super Ding. Für Spinnfischer finde ich viel zu schwer.


----------



## man1ac (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich denke vom Ufer für "mal eben losziehen" hast du da vollkommen recht. Aber grad an neuen Gewässern oder wenn man sich mal ein Boot mietet durchaus mehr als hilfreich.....?


----------



## shafty262 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



man1ac schrieb:


> Ich denke vom Ufer für "mal eben losziehen" hast du da vollkommen recht. Aber grad an neuen Gewässern oder wenn man sich mal ein Boot mietet durchaus mehr als hilfreich.....?


Ja da ist es sicher hilfreich.


----------



## skywalker6 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hat jemand eigentlich schon einen günstigen Nachbau gesehen? 
Wollte bei Amazon. Com bestellen aber da war keine Lieferung nach Deutschland möglich 

Cu sky


----------



## til (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hab meine T-box bei Amazon bestellt, Lieferung in die Schweiz ging problemlos. Der Anbieter hiess Back40 Trading. Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wer es letztendlich liefert, Amazon ist da nur Marktplatz.


----------



## karle501 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Sonarphone SP100. Funktioniert es auch in der Strömung einwandfrei? Ich möchte es in der Donau einsetzen um Löcher zu finden habe aber bedenken dass es Probleme mit der Strömung und den Wellen gibt. Hat es jemand von euch schon einmal ausprobiert im Fluss und Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Janah (3. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



karle501 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Sonarphone SP100. Funktioniert es auch in der Strömung einwandfrei? Ich möchte es in der Donau einsetzen um Löcher zu finden habe aber bedenken dass es Probleme mit der Strömung und den Wellen gibt. Hat es jemand von euch schon einmal ausprobiert im Fluss und Erfahrungen gesammelt?




Hi, 
ich nutze das Sp100 in der Elbe und hab da noch keine Probleme bei Wind (Wellengang) und/oder durch Strömung gehabt. Nur die Funkreichweite wird da relativ schnell erreicht, wenn man nicht mit läuft.

Ps: wenn du die Stellen genauer anschauen willst, lass das Ei mit einem Sideplaner rauslaufen.#6


----------



## aerox (4. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hört sich echt gut an was ihr hier so geschrieben habt. Lohnt sich noch ein Kauf in den USA oder haben sich die Preise wegen dem starken Dollar mittlerweile ausgeglichen?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## karle501 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

ich habe es diese woche im aktuellen gerlinger katalog gesehen für ca. 180€. im internetshop ist es aber noch nicht.


----------



## aerox (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Das mir zu teuer. Bei eBay gibt's die ja schon für 129$ 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hatte meines am 12.03.2014 (vor fast einem Jahr) über Ebay für 135,52 € bestellt (von einem Händler alles inclusive aus USA)
Am 18.03.2014 war es bereits bei mir eingetroffen.

Die 180€ sind definitv zu teuer.


----------



## skywalker6 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zusammen,

hab auch gerade bestellt allerdings in Deutschland für 160,95.
Es gibt gerade nen 25 € Gutschein (Cn1F3Rh) bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden den ich dafür genutzt habe.

Soviel Ersparnis hat man dann aus dem Ausland doch nicht 
das sich das rentieren würde und Garantie/Gewährleistung 
hat man so natürlich auch etwas besser.

cu sky


----------



## BUFU (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hab meins vor zwei wochen bei kl angelsport für 160 bekommen


----------



## skywalker6 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Witzig hab ich auch gerade beim googlen gefunden 

War bei dir das Armband dabei?


----------



## BUFU (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Jap zum glück.


----------



## skywalker6 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Danke für die Info 
Hab gerade schnell per Mail storniert den bei herrieden ist es ohne das Armband


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Laut Vexilar, 
wurden die ersten 1000 Sonarphone SP100 mit dem Armband als Zugabe ausgeliefert. (Stand 2014)
Das Armband (Armbinde) ist ein "must have", es macht das Ablesen und Bedienen des Smartphones einfacher und sicherer.
Das Smartphone (hier im meinem Falle ein Iphone) läst sich damit einwandfrei bedienen (trotz der "durchsichtigen" Plastikhülle, merkt man da keine Beeinträchtigung, das Display lässt sich einwandfrei bedienen). 

Wegen der Garantie mache ich mir keine Sorgen, das Teil ist sehr robust. Wenn meines kaputt gehen sollte dann habe ich selber Schuld. 

Dann auch bestimmt kein Garantiefall. 

Freut mich daß ihr genauso zufrieden seit mit dem Sp100, wie ich es bin. Gut daß ich damals den Thread eröffnet hatte.

Vielen Dank an euch, für die vielen Rückmeldungen und Tipps usw.


----------



## DerSimon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



til schrieb:


> Es scheint, dass gestern die neuste Version der Navionics App (Android) herausgekommen ist und die kann mit dem Vexilar zusammenarbeiten.
> Kann es kaum erwarten Nachhause zu kommen um mich davon zu überzeugen, dass es wirklich geht.



Hallo Til,

hast du schon Erfahrungen mit der Erstellung von Seekarten mit dem Vexilar gemacht? Klappt das mit Navionics?

Viele Grüße 
Simon


----------



## derfrank (9. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo
Hab mir das Vexilar auf der Messe zum guten Kurs geholt, Armband war dabei. Mittwoch ist Test :m.
Bei Tchibo gibt es gerade Armbänder in der größe|wavey:.
Falls da jemand noch Bedarf hat.


----------



## lumoss (10. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Eine kurze Frage, sind solche Geräte (Vexilar oder Deeper) geeignet um im See Karpfen zu finden? Hier posten zwar viele Leute das sie das Teil bestellen, wie und wo usw. Aber richtige outputs finde ich nicht.
Ich stelle mir das so vor: Ich gehe gemütlich mit dem Teil im Wasser um den See herum und sehe auf dem Display irgendwann die Wasserschweine, die dann gezielt befischt werden. Hat das jemand schon auf diese Art erfolgreich getestet?


----------



## Matthias K. (11. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@ lumoss
Du solltest dich erst einmal mit dem Prinzip/Funktionsweise eines Echolotes vertraut machen, dann beantworten sich Deine Fragen von alleine :b


----------



## lumoss (11. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Vielen Dank für diesen netten Hinweis. Ein super Tip. Vielleicht wärst Du so nett mir und allen anderes Junganglern mal in zwei drei Sätzen die Sache zu erklären.

lg,
Lumoss


----------



## til (11. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Hallo Til,
> 
> hast du schon Erfahrungen mit der Erstellung von Seekarten mit dem Vexilar gemacht? Klappt das mit Navionics?
> 
> ...


Noch nicht. Wenn alles gut geht komme ich dieses Wochenende dazu das Teil im Boot zu montieren und mal einen ersten Probelauf zu machen. Laut Navionics geht's dann eine Woche bis die Updates der Karte Online sind. Dass sie ihre Sonarcharts tatsächlich updaten haben ich letztes Jahr bemerkt, ich werde probieren dort rüber zu fahren, wo ich weiss, dass es ungenau ist, damit ich den update sicher bemerke.


----------



## labralehn (11. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Als Hinweis,
die Anbindung von Vexilar Hardware an Navionics ist erstmal nur mit der T-Box möglich, mit dem T-Pod ist es (noch)nicht vorgesehen.

http://www.navionics.com/de/sonarphone


----------



## Freaky78 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



BUFU schrieb:


> Ich hab meins vor zwei wochen bei kl angelsport für 160 bekommen




Ich genauso :m

Gestern nur kurz getestet.Schickes:vik: Ding


----------



## lumoss (11. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hat den jemand mal das Vexilar 100 gegen den Deeper Fishfinder getestet? Der Deeper hat als Vorteil auswechselbare Akkus und die IMHO einfachere App. Der Vexilar wirkt wohl durch die RAW Datenanzeige professioneller und hat durch WLAN die größere Reichweite. Aber brauche ich die Reichweite überhaupt? Ebenfalls kann ich als Echolot-Unwissender mit der Anzeige des Vexilar erstmal gar nichts anfangen, da finde ich die Anzeige des Deeper, der wohl die RAW Daten über einen Algorithmus verständlicher anzeigt, gelungener. Bloß stimmt die auch? Hat das mal jemand verifiziert?


----------



## Janah (11. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi lumoss,

ich nutze den 100 T-Pod nicht um die Wasserschweine direkt zu finden, sondern um die Bodenstruktur zu erkunden.
Die höhere Reichweite ist nicht schlecht, da man das Ding mit ner Spodrute doch schon mit etwas Übung auf über 60m werfen kann.
Ich finde die Anzeige vom T-Pod nicht zu kompliziert, normales Echolot halt.

Lg Janah :m


----------



## derfrank (16. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo lumoss. 
Den Vergleich zum Deeper habe ich nicht. Aber vor dem Vexilar hatte ich Smartcast Eier. Die stinken gehörig ab gegen den T-Pod.
Der T-Pod liegt super ruhig im Wasser selbst wenn ich ihn langsam durch die Strömung ziehen lasse. Dadurch habe ich eine Super Anzeige. Das mit den 4h Laufzeit hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht gestört. Er geht ja sofort aus wenn du ihn rausholst und kurz das Wasser wegpustest. Der Preisunterschied ist auch minimal wenn du ihn auf der Messe kaufst.:vik:


----------



## lumoss (17. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich habe den Deeper nun am Wochenende getestet und kann in Bezug auf meine Frage sagen, daß man eben keine Karpfen findet wenn die, wie zur aktuellen Jahreszeit, ziemlich bewegungslos am Grund liegen. Es wurden mir zwar einige Fische in 2 -5 Metern Tiefe angezeigt, aber eben nicht am Grund. Jetzt im Nachhinein ist das auch logisch. Nichts desto trotz kenne ich den See nun besser und habe eine ungefähre Vorstellung von der Bodenstruktur.

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## Angler9999 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Laut Beschreibung hat da Vexilar 400W Leistung. Entsprechende "Echolote" haben etwa 4000W. Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das man eben nicht alles sieht.
Wie du bereits geschrieben hast, kennst du jetzt die Bodenstruktur genauer.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (27. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo at all!
Habt ihr es schon mitbekommen?
Heute habe ich ein update des Sonarphone für s Iphone durchgeführt und ich muss sagen, auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir die neue Oberfläche sehr gut,
Sieht aufgeräumt aus und alle Funktionstasten sind gut zu erreichen.
Werde den TPod über Ostern ( wenn good Weather�� ) mal testen.
VG Stoni Killer


----------



## labralehn (28. März 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Vielen Dank @Stoni-Killer         für den Hinweis, 

ich habe es gleich im Anfangsposting aufgenommen/geändert.

Siehe im Anfangsposting unter _Software Versionen:_

Bitte benachrichtigt mich über PN, falls ich mal vergessen haben sollte, Mitteilungen über neue Software Versionen im Eingangsposting einzuflegen.

Die haben die Software komplett geändert. |kopfkrat



> *Version 2.1:
> *
> 
> Aktualisiert: 26.03.2015
> ...



Bei mir, in dieser Anwendung, musste ich alle Einstellungen neu festlegen. 
Menu war auf englisch, anstelle auf Deutsch (4 mal nach links wischen)
Temperatur war in ° F, anstelle in °C
Battery Alarm auf off anstelle von on

Irgendwie hat man hier wesentlich weniger Möglichkeiten, im Vergleich zu früher, Einstellungen vorzunehmen.

Oder meine ich das nur?

Gibt es Einstellung in der Anwendung, die jemand vermisst?
Gibt es Vorteile zu der früheren Anwendung - Auflösung, Vereinfachung usw.?

Teilt es bitte mit.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## til (2. April 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Navionics hat jetzt SonarCharts Live! auch für Android herausgegeben.
D.h. die Tiefenkarte wird direkt auf dem Gerät mit den laufenden Echolotmessungen (vom Vexilar) nachgeführt.
Leider bin ich selber immer noch nicht zum Testen gekommen, Wetter war am WE jeweils zu schlecht (Muss bei mir auch für Frau und Kinder stimmen). Aber nächstes WE soll es ja dann endlcih mal brauchbar sein.


----------



## til (13. April 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Endlich bin ich mit meinem Vexilar aufs Wasser gekommen. Leider war es eine ziemliche Enttäuschung: das Echolot "spinnt" und zeigt zwischendurch immer mal wieder ganz flaches Wasser. Ich probiere abzuklären, woran das liegen könnte. Komischerwiese weiss ich von einem zweiten Gerät, dass ebenfalls unzuverlässig arbeitet.


----------



## Blaupause (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich habe am Wochenende auch mein Sp200A Sonarphone in Betrieb genommen. Wie im letzten Posting auch beschrieben, zeigte das Echo ganz am Anfang zwischendurch Flachwasser an, obwohl ich deutlich tiefer unterwegs war. Da dachte ich schon der Geber wäre kaputt. Zum Glück hat sich dieser Fehler nach ca. 10 Minuten Fahrt von alleine gelöst.

Aber meine Wassertemperaturanzeige stimmt nicht, die pendelt irgendwo zwischen 30 und 42 °C. Hat hier einer eine Idee, wie man das repariert? Habe heute auch schon den Hersteller angeschrieben und warte auf eine Antwort. Resetten hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## Blaupause (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Der Kundenservice war flott! Heute habe ich die Antwort erhalten, dass  vermutlich der Temperatursensor im Echolotgeber kaputt ist und ich in  diesem Fall einen neuen Geber bräuchte. Nun versuche ich auf anraten des  amerikanischen Vexilar Kundenservice, diesen Garantiefall bei einem  Vertragshändler in Österreich durchzubringen. Mal sehen, ob das von  Erfolg gekrönt wird...


----------



## AndiHam (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin Moin,
habe seit gestern auch eine solche Kugel.
Überlege gerade, ob ich eine kurze Pilkrute nehme mit 0,50mm mono und fettem Wirbel/Karabiner oder ob ich besser ein kleines RC Boot nehme und die Kugel dahinter herschleppe.

Allerdings gestaltet sich die Suche nach einem günstigen geeigneten Boot nicht so einfach 
Soll nicht viel kosten, nicht so groß sein (höchstens 30cm), die 120 gr Kugel schleppen können, langsam fahren können, Reichweite bis höchstens 100 Meter haben (da sieht man das kleine Boot wohl eh kaum noch) und eine Akkulaufleistung von 30-60 Minuten haben bei wechselbarem Akku.

Gibt ja tonnenweise RC Boote bei z.B. Ebay für kleines Geld, aber sind meist Rennboote deren Werbeargument eher die Geschwindigkeit ist, welche mich aber für meine Zwecke gar nicht interessiert.

Hat jemand sein T-Pod schonmal mit einem solchen RC Boot versehen ?
Vorteil wäre u.a., dass man mit dem Boot dahin fahren könnte, wo man besser nicht mit der Rute hin wirft, weil Gestrüpp, Baum, etc.

Gruß
andi


----------



## Stoni-Killer (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moinsen,

 hatte mein T-Pod am letzten SO mal wieder an einem See im Einsatz, war anfänglich auch klasse, aber zeitweise ging die Wlan Verbindung zu meinem Iphone4s weg und nach einem nervigen neu verbinden gings dann wieder.
 Werde es demnächst mal mit nem Android Phon testen uns sehen ob es an meinem Handy liegt oder am T-Pod....

 greetz


----------



## labralehn (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Wieviel % hat der Akku Ladekapizität gehabt, als es schlechter wurde?
Und in welcher Entfernung war der T-Pod vom Iphone entfernt?


----------



## AndiHam (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wieviel % hat der Akku Ladekapizität gehabt, als es schlechter wurde?
> Und in welcher Entfernung war der T-Pod vom Iphone entfernt?



Vom Hersteller gibt es Empfehlungen für manche Smartphones, wo man dies oder das abschalten soll. Samsung "irgendetwas" und ich meine auch diese Appledinger waren davon betroffen.


----------



## labralehn (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich meinte nicht das Smartphone ich meinte das T-Pod.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Also, das Ei hatte kurz zuvor geladen, die Anzeige auf dem Iphone zeigte auf voll! Die Entfernung war unterschiedlich zwischen 20 und 50 m may be

Greetz


----------



## Stoni-Killer (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So, den Greenball geladen, morgen früh mal einige Tests am Wasser mit dem Ipad durchführen, mal sehn ob die Wlan Verbindung stabil bleibt!


----------



## Stoni-Killer (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zusammen,
die Verbindung während des Test´s war perm. stabil.
Hier einige Bilder 

Groß Stoni-K.#6


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ok sieht vom Bild her nicht schlecht aus. Bei 0,40m auch ein Echo......


----------



## Stoni-Killer (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hier noch drei Bilder von gestern Abend an unserem Vereinsteich..

VG Stoni-K.#6


----------



## Stoni-Killer (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallöle,

mir scheint das Interesse am T-Pod ist eingeschlafen oder es sind alle am Wasser

 Hier noch ein Bild von gestern am See

 vom Handy abfotografiert, daher etwas schlecht zu sehen. sorry

 Gruß Stoni-K.


----------



## BrendaK (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Nette Tiefenkarte? haste dir da gezeichnet, Stoni 
Haste die mit'm T-Pod ausgelotet?

Das Interesse am T-Pod ist bei mir da, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich das wirklich brauche.
Hab mir jetzt ein kleines Kajak gekauft, dafür wärs natürlich super - hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Quasi an ner Stange fest dran, statt nem großen Echolot?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich hab mir das Teil jetzt auch mal bestellt, da ich ein paar unbekannte Gewässer erkunden möchte. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Lot schlägt.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Also Kollegen,
 ich kann nur sagen, man braucht es nicht, aber es macht Heiden Spaß vor dem Fischen mal zu sehen welche untiefen und senken sich vor den Füssen auftun die man beim normalen Loten mit dem Senkblei nicht mitbekommt. Und hinter einem Kajak gezogen stelle ich es mir besonders interessant vor.
 Ich habe mir bei Eb.. eine Wasserdichte Schutzhülle für mein Ipad beschafft und diese (wie zu sehen) getestet und bin begeistert.

 Es gibt eben doch noch Spielzeug für Erwachsene....grins

 Gruß Stoni-K.


----------



## AndiHam (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

.. und ich habe mir ein kleines RC Boot bestellt  Habe die Knutschkugel am letzten Samstag an ein Pilkrute mit schwerer Schnur auf Brandrungsrolle gehängt und bissl in der Elbe am Angelspot herumprobiert.
Funktioniert echt wunderbar, bis auf das die Murmel nachtürlich da hinschwimmt, wo die Strömung es gerne möchte und nicht da, wo ich es möchte, aber das werde ich mit dem kleinen Boot versuchen auszumerzen.
Sicherheitshalber dann nicht nur die grüne Kugel hinters Boot hängen, sonder auch zusätzlich erstmal das Boot an meine Brandungsrolle


----------



## Stoni-Killer (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

@AndiHam

 leg mal nen paar Bilder hier rein.

 Gruß Stoni-K.


----------



## heinrich (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin zusammen,

trotz intensiver suche habe ich bisher nichts
über die tatsächliche Reichweite gefunden.
Sind die angegebenen 90 m real? Falls man sie
denn geworfen bekommt.

Danke

Heinrich


----------



## kernell32 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

N Kumpel hat das Ding und wir haben mit nem ferngesteuerten Boot schon Welsmontagen auf ca 150m abgesetzt und immer noch ein Signal gehabt.
Kommt aber immer auf die Bedingungen an, Wellengang etc.


----------



## AndiHam (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> @AndiHam
> 
> leg mal nen paar Bilder hier rein.
> 
> Gruß Stoni-K.



Laut DHL tracking soll das Boot heute zugestellt werden, aber da bei der Post wieder gestreikt wird, sehe ich schon wieder schwarz 
 Ich will eh heute an die Elbe zum angeln und wollte das Teil eigentlich mitnehmen, aber allzu lange warte ich jetzt nicht mehr auf die Sendung, sonst ist der halbe extra genommene Urlaubstag fast halb vorbei 

 Müsste zudem den Akku des Bootes einmal aufladen und mir eine sichere Befestigung ausdenken, so das es mit Bildern wohl noch ein wenig dauern wird.
 Das Boot muss vor allem zuvor ohne grüne Kugel beweisen, dass man sich auf das selbige verlassen kann.


----------



## guetselman (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moinsen,
bin seit diesem WE auch (stolzer) Besitzer des T-Pods und werde nach erfolgtem Einsatz auch ein paar Eindrücke hier hinterlassen.
Ich bin gespannt ob ich durch den Einsatz neue Gewässerkenntnisse erhalte oder ob es mehr Spielerei ist...

Werde allerdings zur maximalen Reichweite nur wenig sagen können, dafür reicht meine Wurfweite sicher nicht aus. #t


----------



## labralehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



heinrich schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> trotz intensiver suche habe ich bisher nichts
> über die tatsächliche Reichweite gefunden.
> ...



Die Reichweite kann man z.B. testen, wenn man das Vexilar Sonarphone auslegt und dann mit dem Smartphone oder dem Ipad in der Hand sich davon entfernt. 

Ich verwende das Sonarphone u.a. vom Ufer des Neckars aus.

Reichweite war bei mir schon bei  ca. 110 - 120 Meter.
Ich hatte den Sender im Wasser am Ufer abgelegt und bin dann mit dem  Iphone am Arm das Ufer abgegangen (etwa 130 Schritte (Yards))

Der Empfang war noch super gewesen.


----------



## labralehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



guetselman schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> bin seit diesem WE auch (stolzer) Besitzer des T-Pods und werde nach erfolgtem Einsatz auch ein paar Eindrücke hier hinterlassen.
> *Ich bin gespannt ob ich durch den Einsatz neue Gewässerkenntnisse erhalte* oder ob es mehr Spielerei ist...
> 
> Werde allerdings zur maximalen Reichweite nur wenig sagen können, dafür reicht meine Wurfweite sicher nicht aus. #t



Lass Dich überraschen.  Wenn es sich um kein "Hallenbad" handelt, wirst du am Gewässerboden erstaunliches entdecken können, bzw. diesen neu entdecken.

Ich war erstaunt, welche Erkenntnisse ich, z.B. an einem strukturschwachen (monotonen) Abschnitt des Neckars bekam.

Interessant ist auch die Möglichkeit, Stellen damit auszuloten an denen man sonst mit der Lotrute - Hänger bekäme.|supergri


----------



## Stoni-Killer (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin Moin,
 also ich habe das Ei am SO nochmals mit dem Iphone 5s in gebrauch und meine WLAN Verbindung sind perm. abgebrochen. Mit meinem Ipad2 funzt es tadellos.

 Werde demnächst mal ein Android testen, mal sehen ob das besser funzt.

 Petril
 Stoni-K.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin! 

Mit meinem alten 3gs ruckelt es auch gewaltig (geht aber), mit dem S5 läuft es extrem geschmeidig.


----------



## til (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Beim letzten Ausflug hat das Vexilar viel besser gearbeitet, keine Ahnung wieso. Die "selbstgemachte" Karte meiner Spots nimmt langsam gut Formen an. Wobei ich es nicht systematisch mache, d.h. in erster Linie angle ich, das Kartografieren läuft so nebenher.


----------



## boatsman (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So, mein Vexilar-Kopf ist auch am Rumpf. Leider muss ich mich bis zur erstem Ausfahrt noch ein wenig gedulden.

Gruß


----------



## dertobii (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



til schrieb:


> Beim letzten Ausflug hat das Vexilar viel besser gearbeitet, keine Ahnung wieso. Die "selbstgemachte" Karte meiner Spots nimmt langsam gut Formen an. Wobei ich es nicht systematisch mache, d.h. in erster Linie angle ich, das Kartografieren läuft so nebenher.



hi,
kann man die Unterwasserkarten auch in der Kombination T-Pod + Android aufzeichnen?
Ich finde bisher nur Infos, dass es nur mit der T-Box möglich sein soll


----------



## wladimir (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



dertobii schrieb:


> hi,
> kann man die Unterwasserkarten auch in der Kombination T-Pod + Android aufzeichnen?



Nein, nur mit T-Box.
Die Karten, die man selber (LIVE) aufzeichnet (kostenlos) sind auch fast nicht zu gebrauchen, da sind nur Linien und keine Tiefen verzechnet, man muss paar Tagen auf Update von Hauptkarte (kostenpflichtig) warten.

Du kannst (kostenlos) alle fertige (kostenpflichtige) Karten online anschauen
z.B. hier  http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=de#@10&key=_azvHo}~n%40

Sonar Charts unten Links einschalten.


----------



## dertobii (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

super! danke für die antwort und den tipp für die webapp - kannte ich so noch garnicht


----------



## til (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



dertobii schrieb:


> hi,
> kann man die Unterwasserkarten auch in der Kombination T-Pod + Android aufzeichnen?
> Ich finde bisher nur Infos, dass es nur mit der T-Box möglich sein soll


Mit T-Box und seit neustem auch mit vielen besseren Echoloten über eine zwischen"box". 
T-Pod würde nicht wirklich Sinn machen, weil keine zum Messpunkt passenden GPS Koordinaten verfügbar sind.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Klippt eigentlich jemand das Ding in ein Stahlvorfach ein? Nachdem ich mal gesehen habe, wie ein kleines Blesshuhn von der Oberfläche geschmatzt wurde, frage ich mich, ob das Rankurbeln von dem Ding nicht auch mal in einer Attacke enden kann?! |kopfkrat


----------



## AndiHam (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bei uns gibt es keine Bullenhaie und die 50ér Mono schmatzt auch keiner durch.
 Wer sollte auch auf eine solch fette grüne Kugel beißen wollen in unseren Gefilden ??? |wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es keine Bullenhaie und die 50ér Mono schmatzt auch keiner durch.
> Wer sollte auch auf eine solch fette grüne Kugel beißen wollen in unseren Gefilden ??? |wavey:



Ich habe bisher keine Vorstellung, wie groß die Kugel ist, aber wohl klein genug, für eine mögliche Attacke von Hecht oder Wels, wenn sie eingeholt wird. Die Viecher haben schon ganz andere Sachen angefressen (österreichische Buben , Fussbälle etc.). Ne 50er Mono halte ich bei ner Hechtattacke nicht für sicher, abgesehen davon, dass ich solche Durchmesser nicht rumliegen habe. Naja...


----------



## AndiHam (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher keine Vorstellung, wie groß die Kugel ist, aber wohl klein genug, für eine mögliche Attacke von Hecht oder Wels, wenn sie eingeholt wird. Die Viecher haben schon ganz andere Sachen angefressen (österreichische Buben , Fussbälle etc.). Ne 50er Mono halte ich bei ner Hechtattacke nicht für sicher, abgesehen davon, dass ich solche Durchmesser nicht rumliegen habe. Naja...



Also ich mache mir da jetzt keine Sorgen, auch ein Hecht |wavey::lwird eine solche grüne Kugel nicht verschlingen wollen 
 Ich arbeite gerade an der RC -Boot /grüne Kugel Kombi, was wird nur sein, wenn der Wels mein Boot frisst ???


----------



## labralehn (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich verwende meine Spinnrute mit geflochtener 12er Schnur drauf, an einen Karabiner hänge ich das SonarPhone T-Pod ein.
Bei mir ist ein am T-Pod ein Ring dran, vom Schlüsselanhänger.
Da bekomme ich den Karabiner einwandfrei eingehangen.
Ich verwende solche Karabiner (Sea Striker Billfisher Ball Bearing Snap Swivels)


----------



## Cafu (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo, 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand bei einem Problem helfen.  Ich habe heute das Vexilar Sonarphone geliefert bekommen. Ich habe es ausgepackt, geladen und ins Wasser gelegt. Leider finde ich das Netz nicht. Ich finde das WLAN Signal nicht. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder ist das Gerät defekt, oder ich mach irgendwas falsch. Nur was könnte man hier falsch machen?

Ich habe es an einem Iphone 6, an einem Ipad Air (beides die aktuellste Version) und an einem Samsung Note (KitKat) probiert. Ich finde das Gerät einfach nicht. Hab auch schon mehrmals versucht mich mit allem zu verbinden, was die Geräte finden. Nichts. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## labralehn (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo Cafu,
versuch mal folgendes:


T-Pod ins Wasser, sollte grün leuchten
Einstellungen auf dem Iphone aufrufen
Wlan

da müsste dann T-POD-ECA erscheinen


----------



## Cafu (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Genau das tut es nicht. Ich finde so ein Netzwerk nicht. Mit keinem Gerät. Es leuchtet grün, aber Wlan will nicht.


----------



## labralehn (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Nimm mal das mitgelieferte Kabel und verbinde es mit dem Anschluß (Werkseinstellung), damit das T-Pod zurückgesetzt wird. Wenn das auch nicht hilft, und es ja schon an weiteren Geräten getestet wurde, ist es vermutlich defekt.
Schade das es dann so ist.
Viel Erfolg.

Die Anzeige des Gerätes auf dem Iphone unter den Einstellungen dauerte bei mir etwa 30 sek.

PS: das T-POD ist bei dir im Wasser "ohne" Kabel?


----------



## Cafu (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Selbstverständlich habe ich das Kabel abgezogen bovor ich es ins Wasser legte. Aber ich verstehe deine Frage. Es gibt alle möglichen Spezialisten da draußen. 

Leider scheint das Gerät trotz Reset nicht mehr zu tun, wie schön zu leuchten. Schade.


----------



## labralehn (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo Cafu,
bedauerlich daß Du ein "Montagsgerät" erwischt hast.
Hast Du das Gerät aus USA bekommen oder von einem Händler in der EU?

Sobald des T-Pod sich einschaltet, also wenn man es ins Wasser legt und es grün leuchtet, dann sendet es ein W-Lan Signal aus.

Da Du ja auch an einem anderen Empfangsgerät keine Anzeige für das T-Pod bekommst, ist davon auszugehen, daß das T-Pod ein Problem hat.

Werkseinstellungen wurden schon vorgenommen (Kabel mit der Aufschrift entsprechend angeschlossen).

Schade daß das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Cafu (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich habe das Gerät hier bei uns gekauft. Allerdings Online bei einem deutschen Händler. Scheinbar habe ich wirklich ein Montagspaket erhalten. Die Ladebüchse hat gerade seine Innereien präsentiert. Bei Herausziehen aus der Steckdose, sind die Stecker in der Dose geblieben. Ich fasse es nicht, für Qualität steht das nicht.


----------



## til (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Qualität wird bei Vexilar, resp. dem chinesichen Produzenten wohl leider nicht gross geschrieben. Meine T-Box muckt auch immer mal wieder rum, zeigt Flachwasser wo keins ist oder sendet kein WLAN Signal. Irgenwie, irgenwann läuft sie dann aber doch.
Ich bin froh, dass man Navionics Sonar charts live auch über "normale" Echolote und eine Zusatzbox (http://sonarserver.com/) verwenden kann. Die Funktion ist nämlich der Hammer, ich habe schon eine unkartierte Untiefe in meinem See entdeckt und werde sie nächstes mal noch genauer abfahren. Leider wirds noch ein wenig dauren, bis ich mir ein gute Echolot leisten kann. Vielleicht schicke ich die T-Box vorher doch noch ein, ich hoffe halt, dass sie mal auf eine dauerhaftes "Kaputt" geht, intermittierend Probleme sind immer ********, wenn die es nur kurz angucken und es geht, krieg ich den Müll einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## AndiHam (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Jetzt kenne ich 2 von weiß der Geier wie vielen Leuten, die auf dieses Gerät herummaulen, aber massig Leute, die absolut zufrieden sind.

 Dieses Made in China gebashe ist auch nicht mehr angebracht, wenn man sich alleine mal anschaut, was alles aus China kommt.

 China = billig Trash wird zwar gerne seit Jahrzehnten als Argument genutzt, ist aber allerdings genau so überholt wie die Theorie von "die Erde ist eine Scheibe".


----------



## wladimir (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



til schrieb:


> Qualität wird bei Vexilar, resp. dem chinesichen Produzenten wohl leider nicht gross geschrieben. Meine T-Box muckt



Hast du SP-200 oder SP-200A?
ich lese, dass mit SP-200 Problemen haben, aber noch keine mit 200A. Ich habe A, war schon 4-mal am Wasser und auf kleine Differenzen war alles in Ordnung. Was noch nicht so gut gelaufen ist, ist die Verbindung zwischen Boating und Sonarphone, und Sonarphone (Android) selber hat Bugs.


----------



## Blaupause (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Der Kundenservice war flott! Heute habe ich die Antwort erhalten, dass vermutlich der Temperatursensor im Echolotgeber kaputt ist und ich in diesem Fall einen neuen Geber bräuchte. Nun versuche ich auf anraten des amerikanischen Vexilar Kundenservice, diesen Garantiefall bei einem Vertragshändler in Österreich durchzubringen. Mal sehen, ob das von Erfolg gekrönt wird...


 
Update zum kaputten Temperatursensor im SP200A: Der Händler in Österreich wollte/ konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen. Der Vexilar Kundenservice in den USA hat bislang nicht auf meine Reklamations-Mail geantwortet (Ich habe den Austausch des Gebers vorgeschlagen). 

Also werde ich wohl mit dem kaputten Sensor leben. Schade, hier hätte der Support mit etwas Engangement Punkte sammeln können, so kann ich nur sagen: Null Unterstützung von Vexilar aus Amerika bei einem Defekt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Dieses Made in China gebashe ist auch nicht mehr angebracht, wenn man sich alleine mal anschaut, was alles aus China kommt.
> 
> China = billig Trash wird zwar gerne seit Jahrzehnten als Argument genutzt, ist aber allerdings genau so überholt wie die Theorie von "die Erde ist eine Scheibe".



Es ist nur nicht allgemeingültig - ansonsten zeigen mir 2 aktuelle Beispiele, dass die Gleichung 'hergestellt in China = Schrott' häufig noch Relevanz besitzt. Eines davon ist ein Zeugnis, wie ursprünglich vorhandene Qualitätsstandards seit der Produktionsverlagerung flöten gegangen sind. 

Ist aber OT. Mein Sonarphone kam zwischenzeitlich an und ich finde es brauchbar. Manchmal hakt die Verbindung in der App ein wenig. Woran es liegt? #c


----------



## Blaupause (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Pauschal China = Schrott zu sagen ist sehr polemisch, so ein schwarz-weiß denken macht Entscheidungen und Meinungsfindung einfach ist aber ein unbrauchbares Bild der Realität. Mein Echo funktioniert sehr gut, sensibel und ruckelfrei (auf dem Samsung Galaxy Tab S in der Navionics-App eingebunden).

Auf dem Bild sieht man meinen 60g-Pilker beim absinken und Jiggen in der Ostsee!


----------



## AndiHam (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Es ist nur nicht allgemeingültig - ansonsten zeigen mir 2 aktuelle Beispiele, dass die Gleichung 'hergestellt in China = Schrott' häufig noch Relevanz besitzt. Eines davon ist ein Zeugnis, wie ursprünglich vorhandene Qualitätsstandards seit der Produktionsverlagerung flöten gegangen sind.
> 
> Ist aber OT. Mein Sonarphone kam zwischenzeitlich an und ich finde es brauchbar. Manchmal hakt die Verbindung in der App ein wenig. Woran es liegt? #c



In China wird seit geraumer Zeit immer mehr wert auf Qualität gesetzt. Sicherlich ist es nicht einfach den Ruf als Billigschrottproduzent loszuwerden, weil man anfänglich wirklich mehr auf Masse zu Billigstpreisen, als auf Qualität gesetzt hatte, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass es zwar auch solche Beispiel noch gibt, aber pauschal kann man das sicherlich nicht mehr so sehen.
 War doch in Japan früher auch nicht anders.

 Made in Germany lebt doch genauso, nur anders herum, von seinem Ruf aus früheren Zeiten.
 Nicht ohne Grund wird auch für diese Marken unter anderem in China produziert und wie man es qualitativ gut macht, wissen die Chinesen schon lange und die technischen Mittel dazu sind auch vorhanden und das nicht erst seit letzter Woche.
 Beispiel passend auch für unser Hobby >> thermoelektrische Kühlboxen von Waeco. Oft Testsieger, gute Qualität, Made in China.
 Huawei P7 Smartphone, top Qualität und Leistung, kostet ein Bruchteil der Apfelgeräte und der Top Android-Geräte Marken, kann teilweise sogar mehr.

 Seit 2000 bin ich mindestens einmal pro Jahr in China, wollte ich nur mitteilen, dass ich meine Meinung nicht aus dem Internet habe, sondern die Bedingungen auch von vor Ort kenne.


----------



## allegoric (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



AndiHam schrieb:


> ...
> Huawei P7 Smartphone, top Qualität und Leistung, kostet ein Bruchteil der Apfelgeräte und der Top Android-Geräte Marken, kann teilweise sogar mehr.
> ...



Schlechter Vergleich, da hast du den Chinesen gleich mit zu Hause .


----------



## til (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



wladimir schrieb:


> Hast du SP-200 oder SP-200A?
> ich lese, dass mit SP-200 Problemen haben, aber noch keine mit 200A. Ich habe A, war schon 4-mal am Wasser und auf kleine Differenzen war alles in Ordnung. Was noch nicht so gut gelaufen ist, ist die Verbindung zwischen Boating und Sonarphone, und Sonarphone (Android) selber hat Bugs.



Ich habe das 200A im Einsatz, von einem 200er habe ich auch schon Probleme gehört. Ich lese das Echolot direkt in der Navionics App (Android) und wenn es mal gerade läuft bin ich zufrieden. Was meinst du mit Verbindung Boating und Sonarphone?

Und ich bashe überhaupt nicht China, ich habe nur Tatsachen beschrieben. Fertig.


----------



## wladimir (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



til schrieb:


> Ich habe das 200A im Einsatz, von einem 200er habe ich auch schon Probleme gehört. Ich lese das Echolot direkt in der Navionics App (Android) und wenn es mal gerade läuft bin ich zufrieden. Was meinst du mit Verbindung Boating und Sonarphone?
> 
> Und ich bashe überhaupt nicht China, ich habe nur Tatsachen beschrieben. Fertig.



ich weis jetzt wer du bist, bin auch bei salesforce.com dabei 

Ich habe auch SP200A.
Wenn ich Sonarphone.App starte lauft es fiel besser (stabiler), als Boating.App mit Bereich Sonarphone. Beim Boating habe ich manchmal Differenzen (Störungen) und damit es weiter läuft, war ich gezwungen Boating.App neue zu starten.
Mit Sonarphone allgemein bin ich sehr zufrieden, Idee ist klasse.


----------



## til (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Also für mich ist die Klasse Idee die Sonarcharts live, resp auch das hochladen und verarbeiten der Sonar Logs in die Sonarcharts Karte. Zu dem Zweck muss ich das Echolot ins Navionics Boating einbinden.
Was bei mir manchmal passiert ist: die Karte hakelt ziemlcih übel, wenn das echolot läuft und ich den Bildschirm nach einer Pause reaktiviere. Ist aber mit dem neusten Release besser geworden.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Mal ne Frage zu dem einbinden in Navionics Boating!
 geht das nur mit dem 200ter oder auch mit dem T-Pod ei? 
 bei mir hat sich das Ei noch nicht mit der Nav SW verbunden.

 v. Dank

 Gruß Stoni-K.


----------



## Cafu (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin moin.  Ich habe jetzt das zweite Gerät bekommen und es scheint zu funktionieren. Allerdings verstehe ich ein paar Dinge nicht ganz. Evtl kann mir jemand von euch helfen. 

Ich habe mit dem Gerät etwas rumgespielt und hab nun folgende Fragen. 

Sehe ich es richtig, dass blau harter Grund und gelb weicher Grund bedeutet?  

Was ich gar nicht verstehe sind die Fischsymbole. Es gibt verschiedene Größen und dazu noch Zahlen über den Fischsymbolen. Was bedeuten diese? Eine Gebrauchsanweisung ist mehr als bescheiden. Nichtssagend trifft es sogar besser. 

Lustig ist, dass wenn ich in den Einstellungen, die Fischgröße verändere, zeigt das Display genau das gleiche an. Beispiel: er sollte nur die dicken Dinger anzeigen, die Fischsymbole sind auf dem Display unterschiedlich groß und die Zahlen schwanken zwischen 1 und 2. Verändere ich die Einstellung auf klein/mittel/groß, zeigt das Display das gleiche an. Merkwürdig. 

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand hier was dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## Blaupause (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Cafu schrieb:


> Moin moin. Ich habe jetzt das zweite Gerät bekommen und es scheint zu funktionieren. Allerdings verstehe ich ein paar Dinge nicht ganz. Evtl kann mir jemand von euch helfen.
> 
> Ich habe mit dem Gerät etwas rumgespielt und hab nun folgende Fragen.
> 
> ...


 

Also ich glaube, gelb-rot bedeutet fester Untergrund wie Sand, Muscheln, Steine etc. und lila-blau weicher Untergrund wie Schlick o. ä.

Wenn du wirklich Fisch mit dem Echo suchen willst, stell besser die Fischsymbole aus und suche nach Sicheln und Wolken. Mit Fischsymbolen zeigt das Echo auch Wasserblasen, Quallen, Wasserpflanzen und so weiter als Fische an....


----------



## guetselman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



labralehn schrieb:


> Lass Dich überraschen.  Wenn es sich um kein "Hallenbad" handelt, wirst du am Gewässerboden erstaunliches entdecken können, bzw. diesen neu entdecken.
> 
> Ich war erstaunt, welche Erkenntnisse ich, z.B. an einem strukturschwachen (monotonen) Abschnitt des Neckars bekam.
> 
> Interessant ist auch die Möglichkeit, Stellen damit auszuloten an denen man sonst mit der Lotrute - Hänger bekäme.|supergri


Also ich hab es jetzt schon ein paar mal im Einsatz gehabt und kann im Grunde (fast) nur positives berichten - es spart viel Zeit. Das ist mal der Hauptvorteil für mich als Wenigangler. 
Wassertiefe ermitteln, Krautkanten finden, Bodenstruktur... das geht natürlich viel schneller.
Ich hab bei jedem Wurf zwar Angst, dass sich das Teil verabschiedet, denn ein Leichtgewicht ist es ja nicht gerade. Aber noch hält die Schnur... #6
Negativ, neben dem recht hohen Gewicht, ist eigentlich nur die relativ geringe Akkulaufzeit. Wenn man einen größeren Bereich erforschen möchte, ist ein mobiler Akku fast schon Pflicht.
Die Fischfinderfunktion hab ich nicht getestet, mir geht es um das Erkunden der Struktur und dafür ist das Gerät echt brauchbar. Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## AndiHam (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hat schon jemand die Kugel an ein Boot (Schlauchboot) mit Außenborder genutzt ?
 Mich würde interessieren, wie man es dort am besten anbringen könnte.


----------



## Surf (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Wie lange sollte ich es vor der ersten Benutzung laden?  4 Stunden?
Thx ;-)


----------



## PaPa35 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

moin,
wie lange hält bei euch der akku von der "kugel"?
hatte meins am vortag voll geladen und am nächsten tag beim angeln nach dem 3. mal auswerfen (war ca insgesamt eine halbe std. an) zeigte mir die app an das der akku leer ist... 

gruß


----------



## AndiHam (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Surf schrieb:


> Wie lange sollte ich es vor der ersten Benutzung laden? 4 Stunden?
> Thx ;-)



Bis die Lampe grün wird.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo zusammen,
Heute war im Itunes Appstore ein Update für das Sonaphone auf 2.2
Ich weiß nocht was es bewirkt.

Gruß Stoni Killer


----------



## Endstille (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem das T-Pod SP100.
Bin noch am experimentieren  was die Einstellungen betrifft. Nutze es vom Ufer aus am Rhein. 

Ich habe paar Screenshots gemacht. Vll kann mir jemand bisschen beim "Echo deuten" helfen. Ob es sich bei den Echos um Fisch, Kraut, Luftverwirbelungen durch Strömung oder sonstiges handelt. Habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit Echoloten. Wäre über Hilfe dankbar was ihr so "seht".

Ist das ein Wallerecho?

























Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!

Gruß Marco

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blochi (6. August 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hallo!
Habe auch mal ne Frage. Bei mir sind beim ablauf des Bildes(Sonar)streifen. Die Streifen sind längs über das gesamte Bild. Ist da eine Einstellung verkehrt?
Gruß Andreas...#c


----------



## Angler9999 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

BILD zwei, bei 1,9 m ist ganz klar eine Schildkröte auf Grund zu sehen.


----------



## Endstille (7. August 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Und ich dachte schon es wäre Nessie.... vll macht sie gerade Urlaub bei uns....


Also das mit den Streifen hatte ich so noch nicht. Poste mal ein Bild davon. War noch ein anderes Echolot in der Nähe?  Ich wollte bei ner Bootstour den direkten Vergleich mit nem richtigen Echolot und dem Mobilen machen. Was ich nicht bedacht hatte - beide senden auf 200 Hertz. Sobald ich das T-Pod ins Wasser hing gab es auf beiden Displays nur noch Streifen zu sehen.
Oder hattest du es in der Nähe eines Hindernisses wie z.B.einer Spundwand? Dort kommt es bei mir zu falschen Anzeigen.

Was ich jetzt hatte waren falsche Tiefenangaben wg "Doppelecho". Ich habe zwei mal den Grund aufm Display gesehen und die Tiefenangabe wurde verdoppelt. Also in echt waren es 2,2m tief. Angezeigt wurde allerdings 4,4 wg. Meistens ging es nach 5-10 Sek weg und die Anzeige war korrekt. Manchmal musste ich aber neu auswerfen. Liegt das an ner Einstellung? 

Gruß Marco 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. August 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Endstille schrieb:


> Wäre über Hilfe dankbar was ihr so "seht".
> 
> Ist das ein Wallerecho?



Beim deuteln solltest Du berücksichtigen, das Du das Ding in relativ geringer Wassertiefe nutzt. Je näher ein Objekt am Geber dran ist, desto größer wird es auf dem Display erscheinen. Ähnliches gilt für die Geschwindigkeit, mit dem der Geber über ein Objekt gezogen wird. Je langsamer, desto größer bzw. länger. Insofern würde ich bei den Sicheln bei der geringen Wassertiefe nicht davon ausgehen, dass es sich um exorbitante Kaliber handelt, schon gar nicht bei dem 1,90er Bild. Was da am Grund ist, ist a) vermutlich relativ klein und b) wahrscheinlich ein Stein, Stubben..., an dem sich weiterer Dreck verfangen hat... Vielleicht steht auch ein kleiner Fisch neben einem Stein oder so...


----------



## PaPa35 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

also ich würde sagen bei dem 2. bild mit 1,9m tiefe sieht man doch ganz klar und deutlich eine schildkröte ;-)


----------



## nakedchef (25. August 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

und? gibt es was neues? bin drauf und dran mir auch eins zu kaufen


----------



## Blaupause (16. September 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Neues Feedback zu dem Vexilar. Ich war vor kurzem mit meinem Boot in Kroatien und dort hatte der Geber ca. 50 % der gefahrenen Zeit keinen Kontakt, also angezeigte Wassertiefe 1-3 Meter. Wir waren öfter in Wassertiefen bis 70 Meter unterwegs und das Wasser hat einen höheren Salzgehalt als die Ostsee, sonst war alles gleich. Das Sonarphone soll ja angeblich bis 70m Tiefe funktionieren, den Eindruck hatte ich nicht. Ab 25 Meter Wassertiefe spinnte die Anzeige eigentlich immer. Ob der Abstrahlwinkel auf 20 oder 40 Grad eingestellt war, war egal.

Meine anfängliche Begeisterung über die Vorteile des Geräts ist damit verflogen. Der Temperatursensor wäre mir gerade beim Angeln im Winter auf Mefos schon wichtig und funktioniert immer noch nicht. 
Ich werde mich nach einem neuen Produkt umschauen, vielleicht das Raymarine Wi-Fish. 

Wieder einmal hat sich gezeigt, wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei mal. Nach 6 Monaten testen würde ich jetzt davon abraten, das Vexilar zu kaufen. Der Produktsupport von Vexilar in Amerika hat den Namen Support auch nicht verdient. #d


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Neues Feedback zu dem Vexilar.



Du hättest vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen, welches Vexilar Du meinst (wohl SP200 zur Permanentmontage?!). Die meisten hier diskutieren bzw. interessieren sich nämlich für das mobile Ei (SP100) - das für den von Dir beschriebenen Einsatz nicht vorgesehen ist und zumindest bei mir bisher ganz hervorragend funktioniert - im Rahmen des sinnvollen Einsatzgebiets.


----------



## strohmer (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Du hättest vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen, welches Vexilar Du meinst (wohl SP200 zur Permanentmontage?!).


 
 Wenn man alle Beiträge hier liest, weiß man, dass er ein 200er hat(te). Wie auch immer : Mein 200er funktioniert in der Ostsee wie gewollt. Habe es auch nicht permanent montiert, sondern an einer Geberstange. Bin allerdings auch nicht ganz so flott unterwegs wie Blaupause |supergri


----------



## Blaupause (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ja richtig, ich hatte das SP200A montiert. Mittlerweile habe ich festgestellt, dass die Darstellungsprobleme nur auf meinem Tablet auftreten, auf dem Smartphone (auch bei Kollegen) funzt zumindest die Echolotanzeige richtig (Temperatur immer noch nicht).

Vor einigen Wochen ist mir dann aber der Geber abgebrochen. Also dieser Plastikarm, mit dem der Geber an der Bootswand festgemacht ist. Zum Glück ist nichts in die Schraube gekommen sondern der Geber ist am Kabel in die Plicht reingependelt (bei 29 kn Fahrt....). War schon witzig, als mir mein Angelkumpane beim fahren zuschrieh "Hey, dein Geber liegt in der Plicht?!" Wie wat hä????

Jedenfalls hatte ich letztlich einen Anlass mich beschenken zu lassen und habe mir was neues gewünscht. Heute habe ich dann das Raymarine Wi-Fish montiert, das ebenfalls über ein WLAN-Netz die Infos an Tablets und Smarphones schickt. Bei Schlagaeter 189 Euro inklusiv CHIRP / Downvision Geber. Das wird genau wie das Vexilar ins Navionics integriert (Splitscreen). Ein Praxistest steht noch aus, aber ich werde berichten. 

Das Vexilar werde ich als Ersatzsystem in die Bilge einkleben. Der Temperatursensor ja eh kaputt. Das Raymarine läuft auf 455 / 800 khz, das Vexilar auf 80 /200, das sollte Frequenzmäßig also klappen. Vielleicht stelle ich mir dann ein zweites Tablet auf die Konsole und habe Spaß beim Vergleichen der beiden Echolotbilder :vik:

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Vielleicht stelle ich mir dann ein zweites Tablet auf die Konsole und habe Spaß beim Vergleichen der beiden Echolotbilder :vik:
> 
> Viele Grüße!



Fehlt nur ne App, die 3D draus macht...


----------



## Blaupause (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Haha, ja genau. Und eine Fangvorrichtung, die ich per Bluetooth-Befehl anweisen kann, den Fisch hochzudrillen, nachdem ich den Köder per Echolot präzise dem pelagisch jagenden Fisch angeboten habe....

Nee, Spaß bei Seite, eigentlich ist das schon mehr Technik als ich haben will. Letzte Woche habe ich meine schönsten Ostseefische in diesem Jahr gänzlich ohne Echolot gefunden und gefangen! Beitrag #3556

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140548&page=356


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. November 2015)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich meine schönsten Ostseefische in diesem Jahr gänzlich ohne Echolot gefunden und gefangen! Beitrag #3556
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140548&page=356



Macht neidisch #6, bräuchte ich auch mal wieder so eine geballte Ladung aus der See. Aber Recht haste, ein Echolot fängt noch keinen Fisch, hilft aber manchmal schon, wenn man so gar keinen Anhaltspunkt im großen Tümpel hat, was da so unter einem ist...


----------



## AndiHam (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hate vorgestern mal wieder meine grüne Knutschkugel mit an unserem See.
 Zum erkunden der Unterwasserbeschaffenheiten ist das Ding wirklich genial.
 Trotzdem habe ich jetzt noch eine Frage.

 Man kann die "Geschwindigkeit der Grafik" ja einstellen im Setupmenue.
 Wenn ich die Kugel an der Angelschnur auswerfe und einhole, dann kurble ich ja höchstens mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit ein (eher langsamer).

 Den Wert den ich dort einstelle, müsste doch eigentlich der Geschwindigkeit der "Kugel" angepasst werden, also in diesem Fall so ca. 3-4 als Wert, oder ?

 Momentan habe ich den Wert 30 eingestellt, 50 war glaube ich sogar voreingestellt. Damit müsste doch theoretisch eigentlich das vom Sonar erfasste in die Länge gezogen sein und nicht mehr den realen Ausmaßen entsprechen.
 Ist dem so oder begehe ich da einen Gedankenfehler ?

 Gruß
andi


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich würde das auch so sehen. Hatte erst einen Einsatz, da hab ich den Wert etwas erhöht, da ich in der Hauptströmung unterwegs war.


----------



## Endstille (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ja du liegst richtig. Du musst die Geschwingkeit etwa der des Echolots anpassen da sonst die Ergebnisse verzerrt sind. 
Zu langsam muss man meiner Meinung nach das Echolot gar nicht einholen um gute Ergebnisse zu bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndiHam (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Kleinste Einstellung ist der Wert 10, habe ich gerade gesehen.
 Langsam einholen sind wohl nur 1-2 Kmh.


----------



## Hausi18 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moin Leute, 

ich schwanke gegenwärtig zwischen diesen beiden Geräten

Vexilar Sonarphone

Sänger Deeper Fisfinder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we04NTcJOAQ


Ich möchte das Gerät nur zum Uferangeln einsetzen und die Strukur und Tiefe des Gewässers erkunden. Der Deeper Fishfinder nur eine Reichweite von ca. 10 Metern - das Sonarphone kommt ja auf ca 90 Meter (was ich schon als Vorteil sehe..)

Hier gibt es auch nochmal einen Test zu den beiden Geräten.

http://www.fischfindertest.de/ratge...hfinder-deeper,-sonarphone,-condor-250wi.html

Scheinen ja insgesammt beide gute Geräte zu sein, die nah "beeinander" liegen..

Vielleicht könnt ihr dazu noch was sagen ;+

Danke!


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Die Fischfindertestseite ist ein Werbeschnulli imho. Die wollen nur was an Dir verdienen. Was haben die denn genau getestet?
Ich würde Dir den Deeper empfehlen. Die App ist super, und vor allem hat er eine hohe Frequenz, so dass man auch in sehr flachem Wasser, ab ca. 60-80 cm noch messen kann. Die niedrigen Frequenzen der anderen sind am Ufer oft nicht so toll, denn da geht es meist erst ab ca. 1.2 m los mit der Tiefenmessung.
Depper hat zudem ne tolle Boots-App, wo man Tiefenkarten machen kann. Z.B. mit nem RC-Boot oder Futterboot, wenn man ein billiges Handy mit ins Boot legt.


----------



## Hausi18 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Fischfindertestseite ist ein Werbeschnulli imho. Die wollen nur was an Dir verdienen. Was haben die denn genau getestet?
> Ich würde Dir den Deeper empfehlen. Die App ist super, und vor allem hat er eine hohe Frequenz, so dass man auch in sehr flachem Wasser, ab ca. 60-80 cm noch messen kann. Die niedrigen Frequenzen der anderen sind am Ufer oft nicht so toll, denn da geht es meist erst ab ca. 1.2 m los mit der Tiefenmessung.
> Depper hat zudem ne tolle Boots-App, wo man Tiefenkarten machen kann. Z.B. mit nem RC-Boot oder Futterboot, wenn man ein billiges Handy mit ins Boot legt.



Die Software und die Darstellung scheint ja wirklich klasse beim Deeper zu sein - dafür ist die Reichweite geringer.. Tendiere auch eher zum Deeper  |rolleyes


----------



## Carsten_ (7. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich Interessiere mich auch für derartiges Gerät, mich schreckt aber die Bluetooth Verbindung (Deeper) mit *theoretisch maximal 50M* Reichweite ab, die möchte ich so schon gerne überwerfen und wenn die Bedingungen nicht optimal sind ist dann nach 25M Schluss?

 Dafür ist die Plotter / Kartenfunktion natürlich kaum zu übertreffen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



fischbär schrieb:


> 60-80 cm



Was soll denn in dieser Tiefe noch sinnvoll gemessen werden?


----------



## Orkus1985 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Petri 
Also ich habe das T Pod 100 seid letzten September.
Und diesen Monat ging ich wieder paar Gewässer ab und bemerkte das dass Akku obwohl es voll geladen wurde, nach 15 min, nur noch 3/4 akku hatte.
Nach 45 min nur noch 1/2 akku.
Es ist doch ein Litium akku. Da sollte dies nach nicht einmal 1 jahr und weniger als 24h Gebrauchs dauer, noch ein sehr guten Akku Zustand besitzen.

Kann die dauer des Akkus mit der Kälte im Wasser variieren?  je kälter die Temperaturen desto mehr müssen Energie Teilchen arbeiten und haben größeren Energie verbrauch? Oder ist der Akku einfach nur defekt?


----------



## AndiHam (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ich habe gestern auch meine grüne Kugel mitgenommen. Zuvor hatte ich diverse Internetseiten in Sachen einstellungen von Sonargeräten, etc. gelesen.
 habe dann im Demomode die Einstellungen dementsprechend verstellt und dann gestern am See getestet.

 Schwupps sah alles ganz anders aus und vor allem konnte man diverse Fische damit klar erkennen, sogar die anders farbende Schwimmblase.

 Ich finde die Knutschkugel extrem gut, zumal man damit die Strukturen sehr schön verinnerlichen kann und somit schonmal einen Anhaltspunkt hat, wo man seinen Köder platzieren sollte.

 ich nutze momentan eine alte stabile Pilkrute, dazu meine Brandungsrolle mit 50ér Schalgschnur und fettem Karabiner.
 Damit kann man die Kugel schon ziemlich weit werfen.


----------



## jkc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



Orkus1985 schrieb:


> ....
> Kann die dauer des Akkus mit der Kälte im Wasser variieren?  je kälter die Temperaturen desto mehr müssen Energie Teilchen arbeiten und haben größeren Energie verbrauch? Oder ist der Akku einfach nur defekt?




Hi, ja, bei niedrigen Temperaturen liefert ein Akku nicht so viel Strom wie bei höheren Temperaturen, er ist dann schneller leer.

Hat schonmal jemand versucht den Deeper mit nem USB-Bluetoothstick und nem Tablet zu kombinieren? Es gibt Sticks mit bis zu 1000m Reichweite. Ich sag mal so ab ner Reichweite von 150m wirds für mich interessant.

Grüße JK


----------



## AndiHam (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ja, bei niedrigen Temperaturen liefert ein Akku nicht so viel Strom wie bei höheren Temperaturen, er ist dann schneller leer.
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand versucht den Deeper mit nem USB-Bluetoothstick und nem Tablet zu kombinieren? Es gibt Sticks mit bis zu 1000m Reichweite. Ich sag mal so ab ner Reichweite von 150m wirds für mich interessant.
> 
> Grüße JK



Standart bei Bluetooth ist max 100 Meter (Klasse 1 100 mW 20 dBm) und dieser Stick, von dem du schreibst, kostet doch alleine schon ca. 80 Euro und ob der an einem Smartphone oder Tablet funktioniert ist dann noch eine ganz andere Sache.
Ich hatte derzeit mein T-Pod für 129 Euro gekauft und dessen Reichweite langt mir persönlich "dicke", zumal man im Normalfall so weit eh selten wirft, wenn es nicht gerade ums Brandungsangeln geht.
Wozu könnte man überhaupt ab 150 Meter Reichweite gebrauchen ?


----------



## jkc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi, naja, wenn´s funktioniert sind die 80€ ein Wiz/sehr gut investiert. Vergleichbare Echolot-Systeme kosten ca. 350-500€ und sind dann überwiegend in der EU verboten.
1000m sind sicherlich utopisch, aber ja, soll dann fürs Futterboot gedacht sein, wo die praktische Obergrenze so 250-300m ist.
Edit: Selbst zum werfen wären mir 40-50m zu wenig und 150m wünschenswert.
Grüße JK


----------



## AndiHam (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, naja, wenn´s funktioniert sind die 80€ ein Wiz/sehr gut investiert. Vergleichbare Echolot-Systeme kosten ca. 350-500€ und sind dann überwiegend in der EU verboten.
> 1000m sind sicherlich utopisch, aber ja, soll dann fürs Futterboot gedacht sein, wo die praktische Obergrenze so 250-300m ist.
> Edit: Selbst zum werfen wären mir 40-50m zu wenig und 150m wünschenswert.
> Grüße JK



Hat dieser Deeper 40-50 Meter Reichweite ? Ich hatte mit dem T-Pod am RC-Boot bei ca. 100 Metern auch noch normalen Empfang.

 150 Meter werfen die meissten Brandungsangler nicht einmal


----------



## shafty262 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Der Tpod nutzt wlan, der Deeper Bluetooth. Deswegen würde ich immer zum Tpod greifen. Die Reichweite ist fast die doppelte.


----------



## jkc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Der Tpod nutzt wlan, der Deeper Bluetooth. Deswegen würde ich immer zum Tpod greifen. Die Reichweite ist fast die doppelte.



Ja, aber auch die ist noch zu gering.|supergri Bin natürlich auch offen für Tuningmaßnahmen am  Tpod...

Grrüße JK


----------



## lurchi19 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Kannst ja mit einem zweiten Boot samt Repeater hinterher fahren


----------



## AndiHam (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mit einem zweiten Boot samt Repeater hinterher fahren



... oder ne Drone über dem Geschehen schweben lassen :m


----------



## jkc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi, vermutlich müsste bei dem TPod ähnlich wie bei den Smartcasts was mit einer besseren Antenne zu machen sein, nur habe ich keinen Plan davon, welche Antenne kompatibel ist, was bringen würde und wo die angelötet werden muss. 
Bisschen ungünstig ist auch dass mit den Empfangsgeräten, an denen nicht wirklich einfach eine andere Antenne unter zu bringen ist.
Am liebsten wäre mir das von daher mit dem USB-Stick.

Grüße JK


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

JKC!
Du solltest dich erstmal über das Gerät informieren, bevor du überhaupt an sowas wie Tuning etc. denkst!

Gruß Stoni-K 
TPod Besitzer


----------



## jkc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi, ja klär mich auf, worauf willst Du hinaus?:m

Grüße JK


----------



## Stoni-Killer (15. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Der T-Pod  wie auch der Deeper sind geschlossene Systeme, da geht nichts mit ändern von Antennen oder ähnlichem.

 Und die Empfängerseite beim T-Pod sind Handys oder Tablets, da is auch nichts mit verändern von WLan oder Blauzahn Antennen.

 Also die Dinger so nehmen wie sie sind!

 Greez SK


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

So sieht es aus. Keine Chance.


----------



## jkc (15. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hm, was meint Ihr mit geschlossenen Systemen? 
Der Geber von nem Smartcast ist für mich auch ein geschlossenes System und kann auch geöffnet und umgebaut werden.
Da nach meinem Verständnis beide Geräte mit Funk arbeiten und über keine nennenswerte Antenne verfügen, denke ich schon, dass sich da was machen ließe. Eines von beiden ist meines Wissens auch schon umgebaut worden, allerdings auf kommerzieller Ebene.
Ich meine Sogar, dass jemand privates auch davon berichtet hatte, aber dann Probleme mit der Fernsteuerung vom Boot hatte, da die auch mit 2,4 Ghz arbeitete.
Könnt Ihr ausschließen, das die Reichweite durch Verwendung z.B. des erwähnten 1000-m Bluetooth-Sticks verbessert werden kann und wenn ja, warum?

Grüße JK


----------



## BUFU (15. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Also der T Pot arbeitet mit einen ganz normalen Wlan signal, und ich behaupte es sind locker min 500m emfang drin, 
Und das schöne du must es nicht mal umbauen, sonder verstärk einfach dein Empfang Radius.
Raspberry + display + Android + (China Wlan Empfänger)
z.B alfa awus036nhr 
Und informierst sich dann besser weiter dazu im wardrivingforum.


----------



## BUFU (15. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Allerdings ist es nicht erlaubt in Deutschland 
Aber als würde die Bundesnetzagentur interessieren, am See.
je nach leistung sind riesige strecken möglich


----------



## fischbär (16. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ist ja alles toll nur soll das ja mit einem Handy funktionieren. Was nützen da Raspi oder PC?


----------



## jkc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ist ja alles toll nur soll das ja mit einem Handy funktionieren...



Hi, sagt wer? Ohne entsprechende Reichweite ist es für mich unbrauchbar, ob mit oder ohne Handy.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Tja dann kauf Dir halt so einen Lucky Fischfinder. Der ist ganz gut und geht locker 200 m weit. Wenn Du das nicht als App auf dem Handy willst, wieso dann das Vexilar nehmen? |uhoh:
Irgendwelche Antennenmodifikationen könnt ihr jedenfalls knicken.


----------



## jkc (18. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



fischbär schrieb:


> ..Du das nicht als App auf dem Handy willst, wieso dann das Vexilar nehmen? |uhoh:
> ...




Hi, weil´s evtl. günstiger und verfügbar ist, besser Qualität und größeren Funktionsumfang bietet, ggf. auch noch weniger zu schleppen bedeutet.

Grüße JK


----------



## Carsten_ (19. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Gibt es am Vexilar mitlerweile die Möglichkeit eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen? Denn das geht m.M.n. nur mit dem Deeper oder? ;+

Deeper: 199,- mit Kartenplotter-Funktion aber nur 50m Bluetooth 
Vexilar Sonarphone: 159,-, kein Kartenplotter aber mit 100m Wlan

Irgendwie steht es für mich unentschieden, könnt ihr bei der Entscheidung helfen? |kopfkrat
Wie weit wird man die Kugel (mit Brandungsrute?) werfen können? #c
Am Fluss 100m Treiben lassen ist ja schon lässig und machbar... |rolleyes


Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Inni (19. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Hi,

die haben doch kein GPS Modul drin. Somit wird wohl keine Kartenerstellung möglich sein. Da bleibt nur Zettel und Stift #c


----------



## Carsten_ (19. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Der Deeper kann das auf jeden Fall, nutzt dann das GPS vom Smartphone.
Selbstverständlich bleibt dann nur die Möglichkeit Deeper hinter Boot ziehen und mit Smartphone im Boot sitzen...


----------



## fischbär (21. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Ja, beim Deeper funktioniert das super. Im Moment kann man aber die Karten noch nicht zusammenführen und nicht im Karten-Tab nutzen, sondern nur als historische Messung anschauen. Falls jemand einen Deeper hat, nervt die Jungs ruhig über ihre Support Email. Die bauen das ein, wenn genug Leute danach fragen. Beim Deeper scheint es wirklich ein Team zu geben, was da aktiv dran bastelt.
Ein ganz wichtiger Unterschied von Deeper und Sonarphone ist, dass der Deeper hohe Frequenzen und niedrige anbietet. Das macht die Fischsuche viel einfacher, vor allem kann man mit der hohen Frequenz ab ca. 60 cm Tiefe messen. Vexilar geht erst ab ca. 1,2 m oder?


----------



## fischbär (21. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, weil´s evtl. günstiger und verfügbar ist, besser Qualität und größeren Funktionsumfang bietet, ggf. auch noch weniger zu schleppen bedeutet.
> 
> Grüße JK



Tja, dann nützen Dir aber irgendwelche Selbstbauten mit Raspi etc. auch nix. Der Lucky ist schön leicht und robust, einfacher als das wird es nicht. Du brauchst nichtmal eine eigene Rute. Die normale Spinne reicht. Beim Deeper wird das eher nix. Da musst Du immer eine Rute für den Mops mitschleppen. Vexilar vermutlich ähnlich. Ich hätte jedenfalls Angst, so ein teures Ding an einer 10er Barschleine rauszuballern.


----------



## jkc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Bla, Bli, Blub, 

hab die Sachen zum kommerziellen Umbau wieder entdeckt, soll auf über 100m Reichweite kommen.
Leider keine genaue Reichweite angegeben. Edit: Doch, steht was von 120m.

http://www.rheinboards.com/board-shop/
http://ccboot.eu/machen-sie-ihr-tablet-oder-smartphone-zum-echolot/


Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (22. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Das ist aber kein Wurfecholot zum Mitnehmen, das ist Dir klar, ja? Für ein normales Echolot kannst Du auch eine Drahtloskamera davor setzen mit 5.8 GHz und 500 mW oder so (natüüüürlich nicht in Dtl.). Drahtlosbildschirm am Ufer und schön mit dem RC-Bötchen rumtuckern.


----------



## jkc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Türlich ist das klar, hab ich doch geschrieben für den Einsatz mit dem Futterboot.

Grüße JK


----------



## heisenberg (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Servus Leute,

hab mir letztes Jahr die Vexilarkugel gekauft und viel. insgesamt 3h im Einsatz.

Jetzt wollt ich ihn mal wieder einsetzen, also dacht ich mir lädst halt des Ding schnell auf, also angesteckt bis die Kugel grün geleuchtet hat.

Am Wasser hat mir die App aber nur nen Akkustand von ca 50% angezeigt. Kennt das Problem von euch jemand?


----------



## Michael079 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moinsen. Habe mir jetzt auch die Kugel bestellt. Müßte die Tage ankommen. Wenn ich es schaffe werde ich sie dieses We testen und berichten. Teste sie vom Boot aus. Bin mal gespannt ☺.


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (11. April 2016)

Hast du die Kugel vielleicht falsch gelagert das der Akku vielleicht schaden genommen hat? Was für ein Akku Typ ist denn verbaut?! Lithium ist normal ja recht wiederstands fähig!


----------



## fischbär (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Da ist ein LiPo drin. Vermutlich ist er tiefentladen worden und abgeraucht. Beim Deeper steht extra dazu, dass man ihn auch bei Nichtnutzung regelmäßig laden muss. Ein Opfer an die ständige Einsatzbereitschaft ohne echten Schalter...


----------



## Vanner (11. April 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*



LuckyStrike84 schrieb:


> Hast du die Kugel vielleicht falsch gelagert das der Akku vielleicht schaden genommen hat? Was für ein Akku Typ ist denn verbaut?! Lithium ist normal ja recht wiederstands fähig!



LiPos sind nur bei richtiger Behandlung widerstandsfähig. Lagert man LiPos leer, oder fast leer, dann können sie in die Tiefenentladung gehen und da lassen sie sich nicht mehr wirklich wiederbeleben. Sie erhalten durch die Tiefenentladung irreparable Schäden, dies bedeutet dann den schnellen Tod. LiPos sollten, nach dem Gebrauch, gleich wieder geladen werden um sie dann zu Lagern. Vor dem Gebrauch dann nachladen, das stört sie nicht.


----------



## kernell32 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Moinmoin,

wir haben auch ein Vexilar, das ziehen wir mit einem Ferngesteuerten Boot mit zum Ausbringen von Wallermontagen.

Wir haben jetzt nen Wifi Repeater mit ins Boot gebaut um die Reichweite zu pushen (sollte jetzt 500m++ machen)

Frage:
Ich hab natürlich gleich geguckt ob das Vexilar irgendwelche Netzwerkdienste laufen hat, die Adresse des Vexilar ist 192.168.1.1 und da läuft tatsächlich ein Webserver drauf der allerdings mit Benutzername&Passwort gesichert ist.
Hat schon mal jemand von euch die korrekten Daten dafür herausgefunden?

Das Standarspasswort vom Vexilar WIFI funnzt nicht #q

Wollte einfach mal gucken ob man da irgendwelche Rohdaten rauslesen kann, da wir ja im Prinzip nur die Tiefenangaben brauchen.


----------



## fischbär (24. April 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Es könnte sein, dass ein ESP8266 da drin werkelt. Vielleicht findest Du ja standard passwörter für die Webserver die auf dem ESP laufen im Netz... Evtl. mal die Listen mit Router standard pws durchsuchen und probieren. admin 12345 und sowas.


----------



## kernell32 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Vexilar Sonarphone*

Danke für den Tipp, hab alles mögliche versucht ... Nix
Hab dann Vexilar angeschrieben und gefragt, die meinten das Passwort sollte das Standardpasswort 12345678 sein, den Benutzernamen wussten sie selber aber nicht ... LOL, sie meinten nur wahrscheinlich sei der Benutzername der Name des PODs also T-POD-(& die letzten 3 Ziffern der Macadresse) aber das hat auch nicht geklappt :-(


----------



## Fredosv (29. März 2022)

kernell32 schrieb:


> *Re: Sonarphone Vexilaire*
> 
> Merci pour le tuyau, j'ai essayé tout ce qui était possible... Rien
> J'ai ensuite écrit à Vexilar et leur ai demandé, ils ont dit que le mot de passe devrait être le mot de passe standard 12345678, mais ils ne connaissaient pas le nom d'utilisateur eux-mêmes ... LOL, ils ont juste dit que le nom d'utilisateur était probablement le nom du POD, c'est-à-dire T- POD-(& les 3 derniers chiffres de l'adresse Mac) mais ça n'a pas marché non plus :-(


Bonjour, avez-vous réussi à trouver le mot de passe et le nom d'administrateur ??
Merci


----------

